# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  Firearm licencing

## Mroach

Does anybody know whats happening with FL's at the moment?  I know its lockdown but it would be nice to get some info on when the processing of them is gonna restart...

----------


## Mark M

Is it renewal or new application?

 If it’s a renewal I saw this which is saying expired licenses are being extended 4 months 

https://www.fairandreasonable.co.nz/...ence_extension

----------


## Mroach

New application, was due to come in about 10 days after lockdown started.

----------


## Jusepy

There is a couple of threads here on new licencing and renewal..
I have been waiting 7 months now.  Im going to give them a couple of weeks in level 2 and then start making some noises.
A lot of guys in the same boat.

----------


## Mark M

> New application, was due to come in about 10 days after lockdown started.


Cool, the last update on the Police website about processing was from early April in level 4 lockdown so that won’t be of much help. Hopefully those other threads mentioned will have more info.

----------


## Jusepy

Just read this off the nz police site.


Deferral of first time licence and endorsement applications, and the firearms safety programme for first time applicants.

----------


## LarrySu

I have been waiting 9 months now.

----------


## 10-Ring

> I have been waiting 9 months now.


Be proactive and contact your area Arms Officer A.S.A.P. Ask why you haven't received your licence; be polite but firm and resolute. Also, it's possible, although unlikely, that your licence has gone missing in the post.

----------


## LarrySu

> Be proactive and contact your area Arms Officer A.S.A.P. Ask why you haven't received your licence; be polite but firm and resolute. Also, it's possible, although unlikely, that your licence has gone missing in the post.


'It has been caught up in a new review/approval system that we are currently implementing.'
This is the reply.

----------


## Jusepy

When I rang up my AO , which was when the virus first hit. He said all the firearms teams have been sent elsewhere in the police forces to help with the covid issue.

Im sure my licence was JUST about to be processed too which is the kicker. The police have now said they are concentrating on renewal of existing firearms licences before they get too the new applicants.

I guess it will be here soon  :Sad:  Like I said , im going to give them a couple of weeks and start making noises.

----------


## gonetropo

> I have been waiting 9 months now.


thats ridiculous !
a few years back i introduce my chinese workmate to shooting, he was so enthralled he actually did his license test 100k away just to get it quicker. by that stage he had a 22 and a 20gu on hold at the shop. i dont think the ink was dry on his licence before he collected them.

----------


## LarrySu

> thats ridiculous !
> a few years back i introduce my chinese workmate to shooting, he was so enthralled he actually did his license test 100k away just to get it quicker. by that stage he had a 22 and a 20gu on hold at the shop. i dont think the ink was dry on his licence before he collected them.


The rifle I bought is also at the gunshop now  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bumblefoot

> The rifle I bought is also at the gunshop now


Me too; while i wait for the renewal

----------


## Gapped axe

Thats just bullshit, they have non warranted cops doing the relicensing so no they are not being used else where, its a fob off.

----------


## bumblefoot

Just picked my rifle up. The shop owner only had to ring the FAO to check.

----------


## cambo

Went into process my renweal today and was told there's at least a 3mth backlog. And it could take as long as 6mths.

----------


## CamD

I put a polite enquiry into the general police website today to ask what was happening after submitting my application for as a first time applicant on March 10th. I accepted the deferment, I just wanted to know when it was deferred till. This thread is officially depressing.

----------


## NZ32

Had an interview for an endorsement at the weekend, must be starting up the process up again.

----------


## LarrySu

> Went into process my renweal today and was told there's at least a 3mth backlog. And it could take as long as 6mths.


Yes.
I asked my FAO today, she said there is a very large backlog of work to process.
I submitted my application last August. I'll miss the duck season.

----------


## NZ32

> Yes.
> I asked my FAO today, she said there is a very large backlog of work to process.
> I submitted my application last August. I'll miss the duck season.


A standard renewal shouldn't take that long, 9 months is ridiculous and your still waiting

----------


## LarrySu

> A standard renewal shouldn't take that long, 9 months is ridiculous and your still waiting


This is my first application. 
All interviews have been completed in January this year.

----------


## Jusepy

Fire arms licence arrived today after a 7 month wait. Super stoked its finally arrived.
Went out with my brother in law and shot alot ducks tonight between the three of us.
I am a happy chappy tonight !

----------


## Jusepy

> This is my first application. 
> All interviews have been completed in January this year.


Have you emailed your AO off the police website. I emailed them and then the next day it arrived (must of already been in the post ) , Look on the police website if you are unsure of the person in charge of your district.

----------


## CamD

> I put a polite enquiry into the general police website today to ask what was happening after submitting my application for as a first time applicant on March 10th. I accepted the deferment, I just wanted to know when it was deferred till. This thread is officially depressing.


update- after the admin person had forwarded to the local arms clerk this is the reply:

"Thank you for your query.
Unfortunately we have a vast backlog of licensing files to complete due to the lockdown. Police National Headquarters have advised that new applications are still not to be processed until the backlog is cleared.  We are unable to give you a time frame of this at present.
Please refer to the news and updates on the Police website: https://www.police.govt.nz/advice-services/firearms-and-safety/news-and-updates"

so yeah. Not holding my breath on it being any time even vaguely soon.

----------


## Allizdog

Well thank f@#k mine doesn't expire until 2023 and they have hopefully caught up by then.

----------


## LarrySu

> update- after the admin person had forwarded to the local arms clerk this is the reply:
> 
> "Thank you for your query.
> Unfortunately we have a vast backlog of licensing files to complete due to the lockdown. Police National Headquarters have advised that new applications are still not to be processed until the backlog is cleared.  We are unable to give you a time frame of this at present.
> Please refer to the news and updates on the Police website: https://www.police.govt.nz/advice-services/firearms-and-safety/news-and-updates"
> 
> so yeah. Not holding my breath on it being any time even vaguely soon.


You can follow this website : www.firearmsafety.org.nz, if you want to know when to start processing new applications.

----------


## bigbear

I  cant believe you have waited to now. Why did it take so long to get your interviews done? so you put in your application in october november? i would be going to your local mp and asking why?

----------


## cambo

More reason to remove Police from the adminstration of the FAL system.
They're dragging their feet to try and make a point. What other licence system is so slow and poorly run?
So easiest way to solve the issue is remove them from the system.
Police are there to uphold the laws, not make them or administer any regulatory system

----------


## 10-Ring

> More reason to remove Police from the adminstration of the FAL system.
> They're dragging their feet to try and make a point. What other licence system is so slow and poorly run?
> So easiest way to solve the issue is remove them from the system.
> Police are there to uphold the laws, not make them or administer any regulatory system


I think by and large that those responsible for the licensing system are doing the best they can with the limited resources available to them. There's a lot more to issuing a firearms licence than a driver's licence or passport. Referee face to face interviews, security check, travel costs etc. If you change your address then someone is sent out to check your security at no charge to the licence holder. Someone has to be paid for doing that plus vehicle running costs and administration costs. 

If the licence fee was to be doubled, as an example, then no doubt more people could be employed to help speed up the process. At present, $126.50 for a ten year standard A- cat licence is pretty damn cheap at $12.65 a year or under .25c per week.

----------


## bumblefoot

I just had a call from one of my referees (for renewal)... The FAO did a phone interview with her back in late January and today have repeated the interview face to face. Same questions, same answers. The assessor said it was something to do with new regs; and was very pissed off. I'd say it was because it had been a phone rather than personal interview. Weird thing is that they did a personal interview for my next of kin in Wellington and a phone interview for the local one!

----------


## NZ32

> I just had a call from one of my referees (for renewal)... The FAO did a phone interview with her back in late January and today have repeated the interview face to face. Same questions, same answers. The assessor said it was something to do with new regs; and was very pissed off. I'd say it was because it had been a phone rather than personal interview. Weird thing is that they did a personal interview for my next of kin in Wellington and a phone interview for the local one!


New regs also mean that they have to interview everyone over 16 that live at the same property, not just referees. Had to do a three of my flatmates.

----------


## cambo

> New regs also mean that they have to interview everyone over 16 that live at the same property, not just referees. Had to do a three of my flatmates.


Unless those people are your referees', they can't be interviewed. It has nothing to do with them

----------


## 308

> I think by and large that those responsible for the licensing system are doing the best they can with the limited resources available to them. There's a lot more to issuing a firearms licence than a driver's licence or passport. Referee face to face interviews, security check, travel costs etc. If you change your address then someone is sent out to check your security at no charge to the licence holder. Someone has to be paid for doing that plus vehicle running costs and administration costs. 
> 
> If the licence fee was to be doubled, as an example, then no doubt more people could be employed to help speed up the process. At present, $126.50 for a ten year standard A- cat licence is pretty damn cheap at $12.65 a year or under .25c per week.


I was led to believe that police divert around half of the income from licensing into the general fund so it is not currently user pays?

Another vote here for getting plod out of administering the licensing system - they are flat out terrible at it

----------


## 10-Ring

> I was led to believe that police divert around half of the income from licensing into the general fund so it is not currently user pays?
> 
> Another vote here for getting plod out of administering the licensing system - they are flat out terrible at it


Don't know how true that is. I was told some time back that it costs the police nearly $400 to process a standard firearms licence. We pay $126.50 now and it's been that way since GST was increased quite a few years back. If licensing was to be done by a private enterprise then you can guarantee it will cost us at the very least double what we pay now. Many may be willing to pay that and surely many would not and they then may just use a firearm illegally. Obviously, the more licence holders there are the better it is for all of us.

Also, I'm sure there are thousands of firearms licences that are processed as quickly as they can be and you never hear about it. We tend to hear about the ones which aren't because that's the nature of the internet and fair enough too.

----------


## csmiffy

bro in law did all his stuff and the test just before lockdown.
No contact has been made to his referees/spouse for the interviews and safe inspection yet. Doesn't look like it will be for a while now.

----------


## NZ32

> Unless those people are your referees', they can't be interviewed. It has nothing to do with them


That is what I thought but orders from above. He even rang to confirm that he had to do it....

----------


## Danger Mouse

> New regs also mean that they have to interview everyone over 16 that live at the same property, not just referees. Had to do a three of my flatmates.


Policy not regs. I dont think it's in the act (anybody confirm this?) Which would mean it's the same old making shit up routine if it's not in the act.

----------


## Danger Mouse

> Don't know how true that is. I was told some time back that it costs the police nearly $400 to process a standard firearms licence. We pay $126.50 now and it's been that way since GST was increased quite a few years back. If licensing was to be done by a private enterprise then you can guarantee it will cost us at the very least double what we pay now. Many may be willing to pay that and surely many would not and they then may just use a firearm illegally. Obviously, the more licence holders there are the better it is for all of us.
> 
> Also, I'm sure there are thousands of firearms licences that are processed as quickly as they can be and you never hear about it. We tend to hear about the ones which aren't because that's the nature of the internet and fair enough too.


Mike loader did oia requests on it. Up to 50% is diverted elsewhere. It was done by district.

----------


## 308

> Don't know how true that is. I was told some time back that it costs the police nearly $400 to process a standard firearms licence. We pay $126.50 now and it's been that way since GST was increased quite a few years back. If licensing was to be done by a private enterprise then you can guarantee it will cost us at the very least double what we pay now. Many may be willing to pay that and surely many would not and they then may just use a firearm illegally. Obviously, the more licence holders there are the better it is for all of us.
> 
> Also, I'm sure there are thousands of firearms licences that are processed as quickly as they can be and you never hear about it. We tend to hear about the ones which aren't because that's the nature of the internet and fair enough too.


Maybe that is true but in the last 3 years I have-

Waited since Dec 2019 for an endorsement applic to be processed - still waiting
Had wrong info on which B-cats I hold EVERY inspection
Been called by some popo fuckwit asking if I had handed in my AR's in the confiscation - I said "What do your records show?" He said it must be a different department, I said there is only one department
-this after I had expressly gone to my local FO and got a printout to prove it

I now will no longer deal with the popo by phone as there is no record and they have consistently been spasmodic wankstains

I now have zero respect for the police and will offer them zero cooperation in all future dealings

Other people may well have great experiences with them

----------


## kotuku

I was interveiwed yesterday as referee for a forum member (having to travel out of town for same at police insistence .I was asked about their health and the vettor was told the following "Icasnnot and will not make any factual statement as i do not and cannot access their private health information .Police do have powers under the privacy act to do so if they require .therefore this is opinion only.she wrote this down as she was unaware of this! the style of questioning -very leading -very enticing social worker style.her constant references to mental health started to piss me off a little so i bluntly informed her of my extensive career there and if i said i had no qualms she need go no further.
bizzarely this took place in a public carpark,as people walked by and to and from public toilets ,as a car bonnet seperated us!.
At the conclusion I told her i considered the form very poorly constructed,she admitted it was and apparently new ones are under construction.
Rather pointedly she asked re my heatlh -told her id suffered from depression but my GP was happy to sign me off as a reliable firearms owner (x2) which I found rather bizzare and in hindsight was none of her business as Im not the person under scrutiny for licence renewal.
The quality of vettor training IMO is not up to par.

this and other anecdotal ,plus written evidence suggests to me Police HQ are in a real post tarrant  "we must not do that again/steel ourselves for a right arsekicking by the royal commision " mindset

----------


## 10-Ring

> Maybe that is true but in the last 3 years I have-
> 
> Waited since Dec 2019 for an endorsement applic to be processed - still waiting
> Had wrong info on which B-cats I hold EVERY inspection
> Been called by some popo fuckwit asking if I had handed in my AR's in the confiscation - I said "What do your records show?" He said it must be a different department, I said there is only one department
> -this after I had expressly gone to my local FO and got a printout to prove it
> 
> I now will no longer deal with the popo by phone as there is no record and they have consistently been spasmodic wankstains
> 
> ...


I can well understand your annoyance at that. 

I've had poor service from many businesses/departments private and government. Some people are good at their jobs and some aren't and even the good ones make mistakes occasionally; they just make less of them. I've had particularly inept service from NZ Customs, certain courier companies and numerous other private businesses.

I think in some part most of us slightly and in some cases completely resent any form of authority. That's why the police in particular seem to get a bad rap from some members on here. 

When dealing with people there's always going to be stuff ups and stupidity cropping up from time to time just to ruin your day. It's just the nature of human beings and as Einstein said, "two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity and I'm not sure about the former".

----------


## Freezer

FYI the card maker isn’t making new cards until end July earliest. 
So don’t expect it if your waiting

----------


## NZ32

> FYI the card maker isn’t making new cards until end July earliest. 
> So don’t expect it if your waiting


Typical, you know if there is any particular reason for not making new cards at the moment?

----------


## 308

Hey, have one of mine - I've got two
I know a guy with 5 licenses

The police really don't have a left tit of a clue what they are doing here

----------


## bumblefoot

Interesting; a few of days ago had the firearm licencing dept ring to ask how long ago my last long term relationship was. I told them 6-years. They said that if it was 5-years or under ago they now have to contact your ex to speak to them too..... When she rang me she said that the licence will be through soon

----------


## NZ32

Endorsed licence came through today, lot quicker than I though it would be. Only 2 years on it though as my original licence needs renewing in 2022.

----------


## GDMP

> FYI the card maker isnt making new cards until end July earliest. 
> So dont expect it if your waiting


Really?.I got my new card in the post last week......

----------


## LarrySu

Whether the processing of new FAL has been restarted? I found the safety courses is ready for booking now...

https://www.firearmsafety.org.nz

That's good news.

----------


## ShadyG

I just got mine last week, after taking the test and home visit in January.  When I emailed my local firearms officer about it, I got a snotty email back - "the approvals officer has been put on more important duties during the lock down".

----------


## LarrySu

New application or renewal?

----------


## LarrySu

> I just got mine last week, after taking the test and home visit in January.  When I emailed my local firearms officer about it, I got a snotty email back - "the approvals officer has been put on more important duties during the lock down".


New application or renewal?

----------


## JaSa

Still waiting for my renewal from end of January...

----------


## ShadyG

New Application

----------


## CamD

just an update, I got my letter for my new application on the 8 july and have signed myself up for a course.

----------


## cambo

I asked if my son could do the MS course before his application gets processed (which could be 6mths away or longer) to help speed up the process, but they said no he needs the police id number to even attend. So he has to wait longer.....
My renewal still hasn't been processed either.....3mths and counting

----------


## bumblefoot

> My renewal still hasn't been processed either.....3mths and counting


Three months?  :Grin:  Pfft.... Mine expired on the 8th Feb.... Was sent the papers in late Dec and paid/dropped them in a week later.... FAO check on the 26th Jan.... And a little boy still waits...........  

What I can't understand is if (pre Covid) the dept knew it was going to take months to get the renewal; wouldn't you send the renewal form well in advance of the time?  Hell; NZTA are able to do it for car registration! 

What has slowed it down is the FAO having to do a personal visit of a referee after having done a phone interview. That was due to new govt regs. However I have heard of a FAO re-visit to interview a 17-year old (child of FAL owner) because (supposedly) they must interview anyone over 16 who lives at the property.

I know mine will come through; but it is a pain if you want to buy a firearm privately. I can't see any seller wanting to go to the hassle of contacting a FAO to find out whether the prospective buyer has a valid (or pending renewal) licence

----------


## Horsenabout

Passed my safety course for new licence on 18th July - still awaiting any contact from Vetter. Does anyone have an idea on how long their contact took after passing the test?

----------


## LarrySu

> Passed my safety course for new licence on 18th July - still awaiting any contact from Vetter. Does anyone have an idea on how long their contact took after passing the test?


I waited for a month

----------


## Ftx325

my better half and son both passed the course just before lockdown. we finally contacted local FAO around a month ago to see when interviews were due and they turned up a week later. When he left he reckoned around six week wait before receiving license in mail .

----------


## Daniel Kwon

4 months over here but I imagine that they'd be busy as hell and the entire process is a pretty long one to begin with. Doesn't help that there are only a handful of arms officers around.

----------


## dogmatix

> 4 months over here but I imagine that they'd be busy as hell and the entire process is a pretty long one to begin with. Doesn't help that there are only a handful of arms officers around.


Nah, it’s cos I told the vetter you were a dodgy bugger.  :Grin:

----------


## chindit

Just received a renewal application form from the Police. My licence expires on 15/9/20 but I renewed my licence in March as expected cost to skyrocket and be harder to achieve. My new FAL and old FAL are the same number, so sent a Email to one of the 2 contacts listed on the letter to receive a can not be delivered reply. So sent another to the second contact for a cant be delivered reply again. Now if they cant keep trace of the FAL system how the hell are they going to keep a gun register up to date. I am very tempted to fill in the Hereby surrender my firearms licence form and send the old licence in.

----------


## 10-Ring

> ... My new FAL and old FAL are the same number....


By FAL number do you mean the date or the FAL number itself as that shouldn't change?

----------


## bumblefoot

My renewed FAL just arrived today after my Jan 26th interview etc. Turned up a week after I busted my ankle hunting......... No hunting for 6-months...... FML!  :Grin:  At least my forum name matches my agility!  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## gonetropo

6 months? i did an ankle a 4 metatarsals and was out shooting in 2 1/2 months

----------


## bumblefoot

A plate, 2 screws. Six-weeks in a cast and the doc's said 6-months for hunting and 12-months til 100% healed

----------


## gonetropo

ouch !
the metalwork explains it.
get well soon

----------


## cambo

3mths since putting in my renewal and still nothing been done to process it.  :Pissed Off: 
They told me the backlog is huge and still lots in the que to get done.
I asked if they planned on doing something as 3mths to wait is criminal. Zero f**ks given by them. They just dont give a rats ass.

When I also asked if any new applications were being processed, they told me no. All new applications are going to the bottom of the pile and they could be looked at possibly 6mths to 1yr away.

My son wants to put his application in asap and I asked if he would be able to do the MSC course part of the licence before they process his application. Short answer was No. The MSC needs a police authorisation number for them to invite him to do the course.

I don't think they liked it when I suggested he will apply in Dunedin as I heard its a lot easier and quicker to get down there....   :XD:

----------


## Gapped axe

Had a call from the cops supposinglyB, yesterday morning. They said that they were just checking the data base and if my information on there was correct. I told them that to talk to me it had to be in an email format as the Police now have pretty much zero respect from the hunting public. I agree with you sir was his reply and I will get on to it with a proper email format. Still waiting ,so I wonder if this is not part of some email scam to keep tabs on us. Any body else had this correspondence from the Police.

----------


## Sonicjoe

Applied for my renewal just before lockdown, and got interviewed last week.  Seemed pretty reasonable all things considered.  The arms officer was very accomodating!

----------


## JaSa

Applied in January for renewal and just got the license now...

----------


## csmiffy

Bro in law did the test just before lockdown.  Late February?
Was waiting on the interviews.
Still waiting

----------


## Finnwolf

> Bro in law did the test just before lockdown.  Late February?
> Was waiting on the interviews.
> Still waiting


Has been chasing it up? (‘squeaky wheel’)

----------


## cambo

I filled out the dissatisfaction survey on the Police website and got rung up a couple days later.
My renewal is finally getting actioned...... funny that


https://forms.police.govt.nz/complaint

----------


## Micky Duck

> 3mths since putting in my renewal and still nothing been done to process it. 
> They told me the backlog is huge and still lots in the que to get done.
> I asked if they planned on doing something as 3mths to wait is criminal. Zero f**ks given by them. They just dont give a rats ass.
> 
> When I also asked if any new applications were being processed, they told me no. All new applications are going to the bottom of the pile and they could be looked at possibly 6mths to 1yr away.
> 
> My son wants to put his application in asap and I asked if he would be able to do the MSC course part of the licence before they process his application. Short answer was No. The MSC needs a police authorisation number for them to invite him to do the course.
> 
> I don't think they liked it when I suggested he will apply in Dunedin as I heard its a lot easier and quicker to get down there....


mate STILL waiting...done the MSC bit...referees still not been interviewed...finally got answer from police...backlog of renewals is taking prioraty...a case of suck it up and wait....only been 18mths so far....

----------


## southpaw

in South Africa, we first have to obtain a competency certificate.
this entails writing a small test on the fire arm act and then shooting with the weapon you are doing competency for (hand weapon, slr, bolt action or shot gun).
once you have done this, this will then be vetted by the police.
with competency in had you can then apply for a particular fire arm. a licence is connected to a serial number thus if you want to buy a new fire arm you get a new license.
I did my competency  June 2019 . got my competency certificate in Dec 2019.
Applied for fire arm (308 win) in Feb, license was approved a week ago.

12 month still I do not have my firearm at home because they have to first print the license card.

----------


## cambo

Got another call from the AO today.
All I will say at this point is..... FFS!   :Disapointed:  :Dark Mood:  :Angry: 

Will post more as I can...

----------


## muzza

So - no one else thinks this is the "new normal" for firearms stuff? Take so long to action applications that the applicant gets the shits and gives up?

They wont entirely legislate firearms away from us - just make it so difficult that no one bothers ......

----------


## 2post

My licence expired during the first lockdown but I’ve got my renewal now. I’ve waited to get it sorted before adding to this thread. The arms officer asked to look in my safe when I said no she said I wasn’t a fit and proper person. So I told her I would open it under duress, which I did, she then counted my rifles and noted down how many I had. 
I recommend everyone remove their guns before getting interviewed I wish I had only had a single .22 in my safe now.

----------


## gonetropo

> My licence expired during the first lockdown but I’ve got my renewal now. I’ve waited to get it sorted before adding to this thread. The arms officer asked to look in my safe when I said no she said I wasn’t a fit and proper person. So I told her I would open it under duress, which I did, she then counted my rifles and noted down how many I had. 
> I recommend everyone remove their guns before getting interviewed I wish I had only had a single .22 in my safe now.


i had a similar experience a few years back.
next time i am going to empty the safe out and fill it with nerf guns and water pistols

----------


## 308

> My licence expired during the first lockdown but Ive got my renewal now. Ive waited to get it sorted before adding to this thread. The arms officer asked to look in my safe when I said no she said I wasnt a fit and proper person. So I told her I would open it under duress, which I did, she then counted my rifles and noted down how many I had. 
> I recommend everyone remove their guns before getting interviewed I wish I had only had a single .22 in my safe now.


Fuck, do the stupid police have any idea how hated they are?

----------


## Hutch

I'm in the process of getting my B endorsement and so far it's been pretty good. My probation period was interrupted by lock down. Once I had completed it and sat my safety and range test I sent the form off to PNZ. They informed me they had sent it off to the police 2 weeks later and advised me to contact the arms officer. After a couple of phone calls and an email a very nice lady contacted me to apologise for not being in touch sooner, confirm they had received it and the vetting officer would be in touch. He called me within a few days to arrange a time to suit both me and my wife. Less than a week later he was round to interview me and my wife and check my security. He didn't over step his authority and was friendly and efficient. He had over an hours drive to my place and visited after we had got home from work. He had already been to see the club secretary.
He said the file would be reviewed but could see no problems and hoped my card would be with me in 2 to 3 weeks. He said to allow a month just in case.
He did say they did have a backlog of renewals but they had cleared most of it now.
I must say I'm impressed and pleasantly surprised after hearing of the problems others are having. Really can't say enough good about the arms office in Whangarei.

----------


## 2post

> Fuck, do the stupid police have any idea how hated they are?


I may have left her with that impression and it required all my will power not to make it clear as I really wanted to keep my licence.

----------


## cambo

If you have anyone over the age of 18 living at your home that is not a referree for your application, you will need to have them also fill out extra forms to give their permission to be interviewed.
And quite possibly any regular visitors to your home.

They now require everyone living with you, at least, to be interviewed.

This is in addition to your references on the application form

----------


## Ftx325

> My licence expired during the first lockdown but I’ve got my renewal now. I’ve waited to get it sorted before adding to this thread. The arms officer asked to look in my safe when I said no she said I wasn’t a fit and proper person. So I told her I would open it under duress, which I did, she then counted my rifles and noted down how many I had. 
> I recommend everyone remove their guns before getting interviewed I wish I had only had a single .22 in my safe now.


that's interesting as I was expecting the same when they came round for interveiws for the wife and my son , both at the same time. Asked to see the safe, which was ok, but when I said I would have to get the key from it's hiding place they said that they didn't need to see inside, just know that we had one.

----------


## 2post

> that's interesting as I was expecting the same when they came round for interveiws for the wife and my son , both at the same time. Asked to see the safe, which was ok, but when I said I would have to get the key from it's hiding place they said that they didn't need to see inside, just know that we had one.


I wish I had thought of that.
Different arms officer though I might have just got one with power issues.

----------


## Ftx325

> I wish I had thought of that.
> Different arms officer though I might have just got one with power issues.


distinct possibility. I think it probably helped in my case that I have had my licence for coming up 30 yrs and the arms officer remembered me from my last renewal check so was fairly relaxed about the whole thing. Even the questions around the family members applying , got the distinct impression he was just going through the motions and he even said that being a gun owner and hunter for so long and having the family growing up using firearms he had no problems signing off on them. It is new applicants with no history of firearms or hunting in the family that he looks for reasons not to give them the licence as he worries about their and others safety out bush. I must admit I was actually quite impressed with his attitude towards the whole situation as I was expecting a bit of stress but his whole demeanor changed as soon as he recognised me.  Perhaps we were just lucky and got him on a good day.

----------


## cambo

Bit of news.....

As on the PNZ website, any FAL that expires between Mar 25 and Sept 25 AND the renewal process has started will get a 12mth extention to the expiry date while the renewal process is undertaken. Just had that confirmed.
After Sept 25 any renewals will mean the FAL will be for a 5yr period instead of the usual 10yrs.

----------


## Cyclops

> My licence expired during the first lockdown but I’ve got my renewal now. I’ve waited to get it sorted before adding to this thread. The arms officer asked to look in my safe when I said no she said I wasn’t a fit and proper person. So I told her I would open it under duress, which I did, she then counted my rifles and noted down how many I had. 
> I recommend everyone remove their guns before getting interviewed I wish I had only had a single .22 in my safe now.


Was she actually an arms officer of a "vetter" ?

When my son got his FAL the vetting lady asked to see my gunsafe(s). 
When she was shown these she asked if I should boxes of ammunition on top a safe. 
She couldn't or didn't distinguish between factory ammunition and factory projectiles. 

Of course I replied ammunition should be locked away, components (projectiles, powder and primers) not so much.

----------


## 2post

> Was she actually an arms officer of a "vetter" ?
> 
> When my son got his FAL the vetting lady asked to see my gunsafe(s). 
> When she was shown these she asked if I should boxes of ammunition on top a safe. 
> She couldn't or didn't distinguish between factory ammunition and factory projectiles. 
> 
> Of course I replied ammunition should be locked away, components (projectiles, powder and primers) not so much.


She may have just been a vetter but was an ex cop. 
Having looked in my safe and after I had locked it up she couldn’t remember how many guns were in there, I remained silent and just said you had a look? She wrote down 4 of 5. I would not confirm or deny. I still feel violated.

----------


## Danger Mouse

> Bit of news.....
> 
> As on the PNZ website, any FAL that expires between Mar 25 and Sept 25 AND the renewal process has started will get a 12mth extention to the expiry date while the renewal process is undertaken. Just had that confirmed.
> After Sept 25 any renewals will mean the FAL will be for a 5yr period instead of the usual 10yrs.


You should send that to kiwi gun blog. I believe the act says first application is 5 years and 10 years for renewals after.

EDIT - Checked arms act. If it's a renewal for non expired license its 10 years.

----------


## gonetropo

> You should send that to kiwi gun blog. I believe the act says first application is 5 years and 10 years for renewals after.


thats how i understood it.

----------


## cambo

> You should send that to kiwi gun blog. I believe the act says first application is 5 years and 10 years for renewals after.
> 
> EDIT - Checked arms act. If it's a renewal for non expired license its 10 years.


Yes, I have been in contact with Mike.

Was also made very clear to me by the AO that if I didn't comply with whatever they asked for I would have my application refused

----------


## cambo

Also I know they have been reading this .....

----------


## bumblefoot

My renewal came through a few weeks ago and it was for 10-years

----------


## Danger Mouse

> Yes, I have been in contact with Mike.
> 
> Was also made very clear to me by the AO that if I didn't comply with whatever they asked for I would have my application refused


I suspect that will be the norm until someone with deep pockets challenges them on it and they get slapped down in court. Again.

They have been monitoring this site and kiwi gun blog for years.

----------


## csmiffy

The bro in law who did his application back in march emailed them the other day for an idea when he might see the vetting part done. Did the test and was due a visit when it all went to shit. New application and never had a FAL before.
Basically saying what we all know, about doing renewals first yada yada, it will be yonks etc, Finished off with a bit snarky "this is non negotiable".
WTF? why even say that. Lets face it, I can albut guarantee you it will be a form letter response so someone else out there might have the same thing, but he was only asking.

----------


## Feral

> I filled out the dissatisfaction survey on the Police website and got rung up a couple days later.
> My renewal is finally getting actioned...... funny that
> 
> 
> https://forms.police.govt.nz/complaint


This is a fundamental thing we should ALL be doing at the slightest whiff of unfairness, order inconsistency, unreasonableness or failure in the licensing process. 

The simple reason is that it creates an auditable record of Police's failings in the administration of the Arms act. No senior Management likes bad stats against their accountabilities, and politically (especially after Chch) Police should be bending over backwards to ensure they're on top of this. But they're not.

Every chance you get, fill in this form.

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rush

I have my practical and theory test in 3 weeks. Someone told me that I must know the 7 rules of firearms safety "word for word". Is this true? I can rattle off all the rules off the top of my head, but not verbatim.

----------


## muzza2020

no not word for word, just fully understand the principles and how to apply them

----------


## gsp follower

nearly seven months since i paid the renewl fee and waiting.
if its fair for the vetters/cops to remind me its covid and the terrorist that caused the changes/delays .
its fair for me to remind them that if vettted properly under the old rules retardo montalban would never have got a licence.
ps they cant make your referee travel according  to the ashburton arms officer the file can still  be sent to your referees local office

----------


## cambo

https://www.police.govt.nz/advice-se...ws-and-updates

----------


## cambo

@gsp follower you need to fill out the dissatisfaction/complaint survey as well. Link is above couple posts back

----------


## gsp follower

done and done

----------


## Hutch

> I'm in the process of getting my B endorsement and so far it's been pretty good. My probation period was interrupted by lock down. Once I had completed it and sat my safety and range test I sent the form off to PNZ. They informed me they had sent it off to the police 2 weeks later and advised me to contact the arms officer. After a couple of phone calls and an email a very nice lady contacted me to apologise for not being in touch sooner, confirm they had received it and the vetting officer would be in touch. He called me within a few days to arrange a time to suit both me and my wife. Less than a week later he was round to interview me and my wife and check my security. He didn't over step his authority and was friendly and efficient. He had over an hours drive to my place and visited after we had got home from work. He had already been to see the club secretary.
> He said the file would be reviewed but could see no problems and hoped my card would be with me in 2 to 3 weeks. He said to allow a month just in case.
> He did say they did have a backlog of renewals but they had cleared most of it now.
> I must say I'm impressed and pleasantly surprised after hearing of the problems others are having. Really can't say enough good about the arms office in Whangarei.


I received my new card today, just over 3 weeks after the visit from the vetting officer.

----------


## ROKTOY

Not firearm licence related but in a similar tone.
I had to renew my drivers licence last week, so all good, go in, pay my money etc. etc. 
I had an email arrive from them yesterday, 
Quote "...Sorry, we made a mistake. You might receive two new photo driver licence cards. 
If you do receive more than one new card, here’s what we need you to do:
Keep your current driver licence card
Your current card has the version number ### beside the word Version on the front. It’s important you keep this one when it arrives, because any other cards you have with different version numbers are no longer valid.
Return the extra driver licence card
We’ve cancelled any previous driver licences you hold, and they’re no longer valid. You’re required by law to return them to us. You can return driver licences to us at your local driver licensing agent or by post." End Quote.

----------


## 308

> nearly seven months since i paid the renewl fee and waiting.
> if its fair for the vetters/cops to remind me its covid and the terrorist that caused the changes/delays .
> its fair for me to remind them that if vettted properly under the old rules retardo montalban would never have got a licence.
> ps they cant make your referee travel according  to the ashburton arms officer the file can still  be sent to your referees local office


Da plane boss, da plane !!

----------


## Rush

I've been studying up for my test and this is bothering me. Police give the correct answer for the maximum projectile distance of a .22 LR rimfire rifle as 1.5 km and 2.5 km in different online quizzes. Which is correct? Will this be in the real test?

https://www.police.govt.nz/sites/def...ent/start.html - 2.5 km
https://www.police.govt.nz/sites/def...ent/start.html (quiz 2) - 1.5 km

----------


## 10-Ring

> I've been studying up for my test and this is bothering me. Police give the correct answer for the maximum projectile distance of a .22 LR rimfire rifle as 1.5 km and 2.5 km in different online quizzes. Which is correct? Will this be in the real test?
> 
> https://www.police.govt.nz/sites/def...ent/start.html - 2.5 km
> https://www.police.govt.nz/sites/def...ent/start.html (quiz 2) - 1.5 km


Ask the person running the Mountain Safety Council lecture/test.

----------


## csmiffy

Friend in the north island has been asked online by police nz 4 times for his details.
Given it to them 3 times.
Even references wrong district.
Does chopper work and not a fan of this lot

----------


## Paddy79

As @10-Ring said ask mountain safety council, personally I will go with 2.5km, The .22 is a highly underrated calibre, and if it is on pure distance travelled then the .22 can travel a great distance, as for being in test I don't know, but be prepared for anything and everything.





> I've been studying up for my test and this is bothering me. Police give the correct answer for the maximum projectile distance of a .22 LR rimfire rifle as 1.5 km and 2.5 km in different online quizzes. Which is correct? Will this be in the real test?
> 
> https://www.police.govt.nz/sites/def...ent/start.html - 2.5 km
> https://www.police.govt.nz/sites/def...ent/start.html (quiz 2) - 1.5 km

----------


## Micky Duck

you can make it travel further...if your aircraft is high enough LOL.

----------


## Ftx325

Wahay! Exactly 8 months and 4 days after applying the missus and boys licence's have arrived ..... 10 yr licences too....
The system does work .. provided you don't die of old age waiting...

----------


## Finnwolf

> Wahay! Exactly 8 months and 4 days after applying the missus and boys licence's have arrived ..... 10 yr licences too....
> The system does work .. provided you don't die of old age waiting...


Good one. :Thumbsup: 
(in that amount of time another baby could have been conceived and almost ready for birth....)

----------


## Ftx325

> Good one.
> (in that amount of time another baby could have been conceived and almost ready for birth....)


We actually joked with the firearms officer that perhaps if we did the application for my 14 yr old daughter now she might get it just in time for her 17 th birthday....well, HE thought we were joking , we weren't.

----------


## Maca49

> Friend in the north island has been asked online by police nz 4 times for his details.
> Given it to them 3 times.
> Even references wrong district.
> Does chopper work and not a fan of this lot


I ignored my email wanting my details, I wait for a phone call or raid?

----------


## Maca49

> Good one.
> (in that amount of time another baby could have been conceived and almost ready for birth....)


Wonder if my wife would be into that waiting game, guess I’m buggered at 71 and a 35 yr old snip? She may not remember?

----------


## LarrySu

My AO told me today that my FAL has been approved and is printing.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## northdude

I rang mine today been waiting since Feb. Said it's all approved etc so asked them for an email confirming this and our conversation which they happily supplied. Feel a bit more comfortable with my expired license now.

----------


## cambo

So now that I have in my hands my brand new FAL I can open up about the total cock up the Police firearm licencing administration system is.
Sorry this will be a long rant and contains bad words......

My FAL expiry was 6 October.

May 2020 I handed in my FAL renewal application, with all that was asked and had it receipted. Thought there'd be a delay with COVID etc so thought I'd get in early with my renewal process (little did I know what was in front of me).

Heard nothing by June so rung the local arms office to inquire as to how its going. Was told there's a huge delay and backlog so be prepared for a long wait. Nothing else.

July, I rung at the start of the month and then every other week thereafter and still had no answers to my queries. Was told could be Dec before they start to do anything.

August I laid a formal complaint over their lack of action for such an important document as is the FAL. And due to the expiry date fast approachng I wanted it actioned asap.

Mid August I was away on holiday with my wife, and got rung up by some constable in the arms office asking why had I laid a complaint. 
Gave him a serious ear bashing over the time taken for them to action my renewal. Excuses upon excuses were driveled back without actually answering any concerns.
But I was assured the renewal process was under way and a vettor was having my forms posted out to them for action..... (posted out for action? really? Posted? Yeah posted.....)
Was assured that due to covid and the omnibus legislation, my FAL had a 12mth extention so don't worry.

Sept 9 I was rung by the vettor to arrange interviews with my references and a security check. PLUS they wanted to interview EVERYONE over the age of 18 that lived at my house.
I immediately queried that and the vettor had no answer so had the AO ring me. He again stated what the vettor had to interview everyone over 18 or they wouldn't proceed with my renewal.
I asked for the forms then so I could get those other peoples permission to be these extra and additional references to what the official application forms ask for.
Was simply told If I don't cooperate they would cancel my application. Another AO from PHQ then rung me and asked why the issue. I explained to him that the official forms only ask for 2 references and any more people required would need to give their written permission. He said they don't have any extra forms (no shit sherlock) and asked if i would be happy if the standard application forms were used. My reply was you want the additional references interviewed you supply whatever forms you want for these extras to sign. CHCH AO rung back and said it all go the forms would be sent out with the vettor. And to make sure all the references were at home at the arranged time.
Asked about the delays and the impending expiry date fast approaching. Was told I had a 12mth extention to my FAL so don't worry.

Vettor arrived at the arranged date/time a few days after the above discussion, and immediately I asked for the forms...."what forms"? You are fucking kidding me! FFS!!
So I write up a lengthy statement stating that due to the failings of police procedures "this" statement was the written permission for these additional persons to act as further references additional to those on the official application form.
Interviews done. 
Some questions to the others were very personal in nature and nothing to do with acting as a reference to my FAL process imo.
Even my wife had to list her heart meds down to the names, type, strengths, doses she takes, and how often.

Security checks carried out. 
Incidentally the vettor spent 1hr inspecting my E/B Cat safe and the paperwork that went along with it. A safe that had been engineered to police standards, had been inspected, and had been signed off by police when I had my endorsements all of which should be on file. 
But the other Acat safe she looked at for less than 1 min, tried to give it a shake and said its fine. Go figure.
Vettor said my FAL had an extention due to covid and the omnibus so don't worry if the FAL expires, Im covered.
Kept the vettor happy and away they went.

Now, sept ended and I had heard nothing back but had been awaiting confirmation that the process had been OKd etc.

Oct 6. Before 9am I get a call from the local AO saying my FAL had expired and they want to come uplift my rifles. Um.... like NO.... WTF! Panic station sets in here
Oh sorry we forgot to interview your son who is now 16. PHQ changed their minds and now want everyone over 16 to be interviewed. Needs to be done this morning or the FAL won't go through in time and we'll come for your guns tonight.  "why the fuck wasnt this done like 4mths ago"? Argued the point with deaf ears and then I was told I had slipped through the gaps and I wasn't covered by the omnibus legislation so my FAL didn't get an extention. More WTF are you clowns doing. You have 1 fucking job to do!!
Rushed around from work to 1) secure my rifles away from home, and 2) get son interviewed before that afternoon.

Was rung back in the late afternoon by the AO to say he was approving my FAL. Then he had the nerve to say to me if I had only done what they asked it would've gone much faster. Right MOFO you better be sitting down for this because BOOM GOES THIS FUSE!
I had done ALL what was asked PLUS more and MORE again. Remind me, who left it till the very last minute before doing anything again?
His repsonse was "do you know how many FAL holders are in Canty"? Why yes I do ... between 35 and 40k, and you have 13 vettors, and you only have 5 staff in your office dont you...... 
Silence. Then ".... ummm wow you know your stuff".  Too damn right I do.
Lets just say his ears must of been hurting!
I said I value my FAL very highly and would do what is necessary to keep it. 
But any new procedures they impose have to be legal and the relevant paperwork needs to be filled out. And if there are any new procedures, they need to be followed to the letter because it was their failing to follow simple procedures before March that caused the problems we face today.
Then he said something I found very interesting. Those additional references are NOT references for my application. Those extra people have to be vetted as fit and proper themselves as they potentially have access to my rifles. The declaration statement on the bottom of the application form gives them the rights to talk to whoever they want regarding me.

Lets go back a step.... "they potentially have access to my firearms...."
WTF? NO THEY FUCKING DON'T! Thats 1 of the first questions they asked. "Does anyone else have access to your firearms" - NO THEY FUCKING DON'T!! Only I have the keys/Codes. No one else. Not even a slight chance.

Now lts look at their saying these additional people are not references but are vetted as fit and proper themselves as if they are getting a FAL..... really? want to rethink that sunshine? Do these people know that? Have they given their permission for that to happen? No they fucking haven't! So all that information has been illegaly obtained and misused.

Oh and another thing. Remember when I was asked to make sure ALL the people they wanted to talk to were at home that particular night....Well...The AO said they had concerns because everyone was in the house even though we had separted to the far end for privecy. He said only 1 person was allowed in the house at a time while the interviews were taking place. So where the fuck were we supposed to go? And I reminded him we had all been asked to be there - together - again following instructions


Sorry to say, all of it fell on deaf ears. They don't give a toss. Its either do as they say or we'll take your guns.
But without knowing what they want its all in their court. They seem to be changing their minds as they go along, and have no one running check on them.
Its not going to get any easier, unfortunately, especially while the commy's are allowed to run the place and let the police make up whatever they want as rules/law.

I would suggest to anyone going to renew their FAL, or even looking at applying for a FAL, to potentially get legal advice prior to going through with it.

----------


## Danger Mouse

> So now that I have in my hands my brand new FAL I can open up about the total cock up the Police firearm licencing administration system is.
> Sorry this will be a long rant and contains bad words......
> 
> My FAL expiry was 6 October.
> 
> May 2020 I handed in my FAL renewal application, with all that was asked and had it receipted. Thought there'd be a delay with COVID etc so thought I'd get in early with my renewal process (little did I know what was in front of me).
> 
> Heard nothing by June so rung the local arms office to inquire as to how its going. Was told there's a huge delay and backlog so be prepared for a long wait. Nothing else.
> 
> ...


You need to email the act party, make an ipca complaint, and a complaint to the privacy comission. 

If I was you I would also email police minister, ccing the media outlet of your choice (I have contacts in media if desired)

----------


## Feral

> You need to email the act party, make an ipca complaint, and a complaint to the privacy comission. 
> 
> If I was you I would also email police minister, ccing the media outlet of your choice (I have contacts in media if desired)


Also send to your organisation (eg NZDA or Service rifle assn etc) and ask it to be represented through the Firearms Community Advisory Forum (FCAF).

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk

----------


## 308

For what it's worth I have had a similar runaround -not as stressful as yours, mind- and I found I got a better result when I switched to telling them that I no longer do business with them through phone, only letter
I don't answer numbers I don't know and I don't give my ph no to police 

The main benefit to this is that they have to document their own stupidity

Also I have learned to ride them HARD
Put in your application then bitch at them from day 1

They have no respect for us, remember

----------


## cambo

> For what it's worth I have had a similar runaround -not as stressful as yours, mind- and I found I got a better result when I switched to telling them that I no longer do business with them through phone, only letter
> I don't answer numbers I don't know and I don't give my ph no to police 
> 
> The main benefit to this is that they have to document their own stupidity
> 
> Also I have learned to ride them HARD
> Put in your application then bitch at them from day 1
> 
> They have no respect for us, remember



1 really annoying thing is whenever they ring their numbers show up as "private". 
And they are very reluctant to give out their direct dial numbers as well.
Its as if they want zero accountability

----------


## Feral

> 1 really annoying thing is whenever they ring their numbers show up as "private". 
> And they are very reluctant to give out their direct dial numbers as well.
> Its as if they want zero accountability


There is an Android phone app called ACR. It records all of inward and outward calls on my phone.

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk

----------


## Daniel Kwon

Got my new licence today. I started the renewal process on April 19th I believe.

----------


## SixtyTen

What a bunch of muppets. I went to hand a mail order form into the local station and had a 10 min conversation trying to explain to the stupid woman on the desk (a police officer) what her job was and how to do it. She acted like she had never seen one of those forms before and then tried to tell me that i needed to make an appointment with an AO (at a different station) and hand it to them in person. In the end, she went and got someone else from out back and they had it done in about 5 seconds.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> What a bunch of muppets. I went to hand a mail order form into the local station and had a 10 min conversation trying to explain to the stupid woman on the desk (a police officer) what her job was and how to do i................ In the end, she went and got someone else from out back and they had it done in about 5 seconds.


Not surprising..The response from Constable Plod nowadays seems to be an all out effort  to find a way of either not responding or outright rejection of any involvement.

P.S. Remember that policies for operations are handed down from the top. In this case the latest ( there will be more; Sigh) Commissioner.

----------


## Scouser

Dropped my FAL renewal form in today, 3 pieces of ID required (?).....lets see how long it takes????

called the local cop shop to see what time they close (4pm WTF?), the LADY ON THE LINE ASKED FOR MY MY FULL NAME & DATE OF BIRTH?????.....WTF is going on, i only wanted to know when it closed?????

----------


## Rush

What is the general wait time for a new applicant to be contacted for the interview following the mountain safety course? It has been a month for me so far and haven't heard anything. I've pencilled in a follow up at two months at this stage.

Also, am I correct in thinking that the meeting will be at my place with both referees present at the same time?

----------


## Finnwolf

My advice: record everything, keep all documents, have witnesses, question if anything requested is a legal requirement - or just ‘policy’.

----------


## muzza2020

> What is the general wait time for a new applicant to be contacted for the interview following the mountain safety course? It has been a month for me so far and haven't heard anything. I've pencilled in a follow up at two months at this stage.
> 
> Also, am I correct in thinking that the meeting will be at my place with both referees present at the same time?


They will interview the referee that does not live with you first at their address , then the referee at your address, then yourself ( plus safe position/ securing review)

----------


## Rush

Many thanks. I started the process in August and was hoping to have my licence by Christmas, but at this stage I'll count myself lucky to have it by the end of summer.

----------


## mikee

> Dropped my FAL renewal form in today, 3 pieces of ID required (?)



Why are they not sure they issued the original to the right person?? Surely you existing FAL should be enough to prove ID

----------


## Russian 22.

> Why are they not sure they issued the original to the right person?? Surely you existing FAL should be enough to prove ID


It's like a pendulum. Lax as F when it suits them, now that they successfully gave us the hospital pass they've swung the other way and make it as unpleasant and intrusive as possible.

----------


## cambo

Here's the new FAL application and renewal forms.....All 35 of them....

https://www.police.govt.nz/sites/def...ation-form.pdf

----------


## Andrew11

> Here's the new FAL application and renewal forms.....All 35 of them....
> 
> https://www.police.govt.nz/sites/def...ation-form.pdf


That is disgusting. I dread the day I need to renew my license . Looks like they have taken the “vetters” questions and included them in the application. What has it come to.

----------


## MrMatu

> Here's the new FAL application and renewal forms.....All 35 of them....
> 
> https://www.police.govt.nz/sites/def...ation-form.pdf


What I find interesting is they will not process the application if you don't list your doctor. (Not the clinic you go to but the individual doctor)

How many people don't actually have a doctor? I know I have never had a doctor...
In that case people have to go enroll with a doctor just to get their application processed? 

Seems unlikely to help them assess if you are fit and proper....unless it is less to assess you at your application point and more of a way to keep tabs on people over the years.

----------


## FourtyFour

My favorite is section L, name all the people that may have free unsupervised access to my home?

Hmm, I would have thought the Police would be better at naming all the local burglers than me?

----------


## northdude

> My favorite is section L, name all the people that may have free unsupervised access to my home?
> 
> Hmm, I would have thought the Police would be better at naming all the local burglers than me?


youll need the names of the entire police force as they can have access to your home

----------


## gonetropo

so if you employ a cleaning agency you need to have the cleaners vetted ?

----------


## Ftx325

> What I find interesting is they will not process the application if you don't list your doctor. (Not the clinic you go to but the individual doctor)
> 
> How many people don't actually have a doctor? I know I have never had a doctor...
> In that case people have to go enroll with a doctor just to get their application processed? 
> 
> Seems unlikely to help them assess if you are fit and proper....unless it is less to assess you at your application point and more of a way to keep tabs on people over the years.


isn't that something they wanted added to the vetting laws during the last round of ' how else can we screw over LFAO's ' . I didn't think that is law in any way or form , just a thing they wanted to add , and your license would then also hinge on your doc's personal opinion of you and your medical history. 
Is this another of these items that are not law that the police are trying to pass off as law? 
If I had the spare coin I would be talking to a lawyer about that one. And I also don't have a doctor. I just see whoever is available if I ever need one.

----------


## Scouser

> Why are they not sure they issued the original to the right person?? Surely you existing FAL should be enough to prove ID


Thats what i thought @mikee....i showed my existing legal FAL to the police officer at the station, but that is NOT one of the three required for 'renewal'.....makes no logical sense to me!!!!!

they took photocopies of my Passport & Drivers licence (photo ID), and a credit card

----------


## mikee

> Thats what i thought @mikee....i showed my existing legal FAL to the police officer at the station, but that is NOT one of the three required for 'renewal'.....makes no logical sense to me!!!!!
> 
> they took photocopies of my Passport & Drivers licence (photo ID), and a credit card


Would not trust them (or anyone else ) with photocopy of my credit card

----------


## Woody

I wonder if police have already had a preview of the Royal Commissions findings, perhaps arse covering in advance of public release. Surely it will reveal their incompetence over Tarrants licence; so now they are going to extremes.

----------


## northdude

> I wonder if police have already had a preview of the Royal Commissions findings, perhaps arse covering in advance of public release. Surely it will reveal their incompetence over Tarrants licence; so now they are going to extremes.


yea to achieve what exactly

----------


## Woody

To give everyone the shits of course. Then Nash can poke his nose in it.

----------


## cambo

If anyone reads the Arms Regulations ( that is the working rules for the Arms Act ), none of these new requests are covered or even listed. 
These new requirements are therefore very suspect legally, if not down right illegal.
Someone needs to challenge them in court.
Maybe Colfo if they could be bothered doing anything.......

----------


## cambo

Arms Regulations 1992 (SR 1992/346) (as at 25 June 2020) 15 Supply of particulars for firearms licence â New Zealand Legislation

----------


## Cyclops

> If anyone reads the Arms Regulations ( that is the working rules for the Arms Act ), none of these new requests are covered or even listed. 
> These new requirements are therefore very suspect legally, if not down right illegal.
> Someone needs to challenge them in court.
> Maybe Colfo if they could be bothered doing anything.......


Or perhaps a new MP could ask a question or two to the Police Minister on this issue.

----------


## Ftx325

It needs to be removed from police control and should all be done to the letter of the law ... Not the police version of what they try and pass off as law or there own wishlist.

----------


## cambo

Police are now also using uniformed officers to do vetting as they can't catch up with the backlog of renewals let alone new applications.
Vettors also been instructed to collect serial numbers

----------


## vulcannz

In case you missed it, the Royal Commission have slapped a suppression order on some of those people included in evidence.

This included the Waikato father and son who acts as references on tarrants FAL application, the son who he met online, neither of whom met the referee requirements. 

So in making the suppression order the RC has effectively confirmed the rumours that the police screwed up big time in processing his FAL application:




> Stuff has previously reported that it appeared police failed to properly vet the terrorist when granting him a firearms licence. Sources, who required anonymity to speak, said police relied on character references, a father and son, who met the terrorist through an Internet chatroom.
> 
> *The commissioners said they were concerned for the wellbeing of both the Waikato father and son and the police staff*, noting all had been “subject of considerable media speculation”.
> 
> “Publication of their names is not necessary for the public to understand what happened."

----------


## northdude

> Police are now also using uniformed officers to do vetting as they can't catch up with the backlog of renewals let alone new applications.
> Vettors also been instructed to collect serial numbers


they didnt want mine didnt even want me to open the safe

----------


## Survy

> Dropped my FAL renewal form in today, 3 pieces of ID required (?).....lets see how long it takes????
> 
> called the local cop shop to see what time they close (4pm WTF?), the LADY ON THE LINE ASKED FOR MY MY FULL NAME & DATE OF BIRTH?????.....WTF is going on, i only wanted to know when it closed?????


Jesus, which local was this ?

----------


## Survy

> Here's the new FAL application and renewal forms.....All 35 of them....
> 
> https://www.police.govt.nz/sites/def...ation-form.pdf


Noticed the medical doctor part does not need to be completed if you submit your application prior to 23rd December.

I just downloaded the renewal application form 2 weekss ago, its the old 2 pager, is this 35 pager hiding somewhere on Police website just for shits and giggles ?

----------


## cambo

> Noticed the medical doctor part does not need to be completed if you submit your application prior to 23rd December.
> 
> I just downloaded the renewal application form 2 weekss ago, it’s the old 2 pager, is this 35 pager hiding somewhere on Police website just for shits and giggles ?


No its the only application form that is available now. They will not accept the old 1 page form anymore

----------


## Scouser

> Jesus, which local was this ?


Otahuhu, south Auckland.....I was received very respectively, no problems

----------


## Slug

> It needs to be removed from police control and should all be done to the letter of the law ... Not the police version of what they try and pass off as law or there own wishlist.


So long its not an outfit like the AA for car licence, go out of the way to fail people many times over to clip the ticket again charging resitting fees to maximise profit. The vetting people I have had for renewals kind of chat you thru the process, most likely to get "feel" for judgement of your character, not just the correct answers.

----------


## Survy

> No its the only application form that is available now. They will not accept the old 1 page form anymore


OMG, go back to the website today and it’s all changed.. at least you can do everything electronically without having to go into a station.

----------


## gsp follower

10 months and waiting

----------


## Survy

You have a good case to complain if your licence lapses due to their processing times... gosh who else waits this long for their day in errr court...

----------


## 308

> 10 months and waiting


I laid a complaint on their online form and that got some action - given that part of the metric that they publicly point to when they tell their lies about how happy we all are with their crap administration of the FAL system is how many complaints they receive, just think of laying a complaint as having an extra vote

https://complaints.ipca.govt.nz/195

----------


## Shadowsol

Filling in the form now as mine expires just before the Roar and want to ensure I get the new one in time... might be wishful thinking...
Doctors part says you must provide the exact GP you see - if you don't provide acceptable details it may not be accepted. I hardly ever see the Dr and if I need to I just see whoever has an appointment open... apparently practice name is not acceptable. Rung the doctors practice - they also said they don't have an email address (guess they just don't give one out). 
Hope this doesnt see me kicked back.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Filling in the form now ..................Doctors part says you must provide the exact GP you see - if you don't provide acceptable details it may not be accepted. .................... Rung the doctors practice - they also said they don't have an email address (guess they just don't give one out). 
> Hope this doesnt see me kicked back.


 @Shadowsol I suspect that Plod wants to be able to force your Doctor into releasing information to him and doesn't have the power to demand it from a Medical Centre / practice.

SO, I suggest you provide the name of the last Doctor you saw at the centre/practice . If you can't remember which one it was, visit the practice / centre with evidence of who you are ( The driver's Licence / FAL shoul do that)  and ask for them who you saw at the time of your last visit. 
Your Patient History record" will show this and you are entitled to have full access to that record....not that you need it for this..

----------


## Survy

> Filling in the form now as mine expires just before the Roar and want to ensure I get the new one in time... might be wishful thinking...
> Doctors part says you must provide the exact GP you see - if you don't provide acceptable details it may not be accepted. I hardly ever see the Dr and if I need to I just see whoever has an appointment open... apparently practice name is not acceptable. Rung the doctors practice - they also said they don't have an email address (guess they just don't give one out). 
> Hope this doesnt see me kicked back.


If you submit it before 23rd Dec, you don’t have to list it. Act comes into place on the 24th.

https://rnzcgp.org.nz/RNZCGP/I_m_a_M...ow_about_.aspx

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> If you submit it before 23rd Dec, you dont have to list it. Act comes into place on the 24th.
> 
> https://rnzcgp.org.nz/RNZCGP/I_m_a_M...ow_about_.aspx



Yeah, let's ignore it and claim that Constable Plod doesn't have the "power" to ask for it.

Then, when Plod sit's on it until the 24 th, he will reject it because of missing information..........and the applicant can complete another application  and go to the back of the queue.

It's Such Fun.

----------


## BSA

Just released on the NZ Police website under Publications & Statistics. The guidelines to Health Practitioners for the new Licencing Regime.
https://www.police.govt.nz/sites/def...s-act-1983.pdf

----------


## Rushy

I foresee a major problem arising with the reissue of my firearms license currently under application.  Having been fortunate enough to enjoy extremely good health throughout my lifetime, I simply do not have a doctor.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> I foresee a major problem arising with the reissue of my firearms license currently under application.....................I simply do not have a doctor.


 @Rushy  Lucky OLD you  :>)  

I recommend that you bite the bullet and play Constable Plod's silly little game and make an appointment with a Doctor for a check up. Blood pressure, blood samples for other nasties INCLUDING unless you have that attended to already., prostrate. 

Mention to the Doc that Constable Plod will probably be contacting him and then there will be no problems for you. ....unless you have one of the dreaded isssues 1 to 11 outlined in 

https://tinyurl.com/y3sd8ge6

Plod will get a clean report and if he doesn't like it, then his issue is with the Doctor, not you. He can't block you.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Just released on the NZ Police website under Publications & Statistics. The guidelines to Health Practitioners for the new Licencing Regime.
> https://www.police.govt.nz/sites/def...s-act-1983.pdf


Interesting and my thanks for the link

I suspect that the shifting of Constable Plod's Monkey from his shoulder onto our Doctor is going to go down "like a bucket of cold sick."

And rightly so.

----------


## Fawls

Sooo... what ever happened to Doctor / Patient confidentiality?

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Sooo... what ever happened to Doctor / Patient confidentiality?


I anticipate finding out when the Medical Fraternity refuse to do Plod's job for him. 

It could be argued and I'm sure it will, that they already report on the "health" of their patients in respect of suitability to have a car, truck,passenger service, aircraft, boating etc licence. However, that is a comparison of the patient to meeting a series of clearly established and long accepted standards.

I do not see all of the 11 commandments handed down from The Mount by Plod

https://tinyurl.com/y3sd8ge6

 falling within the areas which the Medical Fraternity have been willing to now, to certify, let alone send Plod an email or telephone him.

I also find it disgusting that Plod expects the Medical Fraternity to commit themselves to : do as I say" and then tries to exempt himself from any flow on effect of them doing so by stating.....

_"Practitioners are encouraged to consult with otherhealth practitioners involved in the patients care andseek medicolegal advice from their insurer or indemnifierif they desire. Any decisions, and the reasons for them,should be carefully documented on the clinical record incase the practitioner(s) are subsequently called upon tojustify their actions."_

Finally, I imagine that any information or secret made known to the Doctor by their patient would be non transferable to an outside party because of their Hippocratic oath on confidentiality .

" Medical ConfidentialityConfidentiality is commonly applied to conversations between doctors and patients. Legal protections prevent physicians from revealing certain discussions with patients, even under oath in court. This physician-patient privilege only applies to secrets shared between physician and patient during the course of providing medical care.


The rule dates back to at least the Hippocratic Oath, which reads: Whatever, in connection with my professional service, or not in connection with it, I see or hear, in the life of men, which ought not to be spoken of abroad, I will not divulge, as reckoning that all such should be kept secret.


Traditionally, medical ethics has viewed the duty of confidentiality as a relatively non-negotiable tenet of medical practice.



 A link to the "General terms of their Oath.       https://tinyurl.com/y2srxm8y

 I have no knowledge of how much it may differ here but point out that I suspect that it may apply only to criminal and court appearance situations...........Not that appeals against the non issue of a FAL would or would not be covered and end with what I started by saying. 

"I anticipate finding out when the Medical Fraternity refuse to do Plod's job for him."

----------


## vulcannz

> I anticipate finding out when the Medical Fraternity refuse to do Plod's job for him. 
> 
> ....
> 
> _"Practitioners are encouraged to consult with otherhealth practitioners involved in the patient’s care andseek medicolegal advice from their insurer or indemnifier if they desire. Any decisions, and the reasons for them,should be carefully documented on the clinical record incase the practitioner(s) are subsequently called upon tojustify their actions."_


Actually that screams to me that the police are implying if the doctor says someone is fit for a firearm then they subsequently say kill someone then the police may hold the doctor liable.

If I were a doctor I would refuse to provide any information, which will likely mean people won't get licenses.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> .............If I were a doctor I would refuse to provide any information, which will likely mean people won't get licenses.

----------


## gsp follower

finalyapproved 10 months and 9 days free at last

----------


## hakka_ranger

OMG I applied in July, attended the safety program in Sept and still waiting until now. Just aware about the new application form do we need to fill in the new application form in order to proceed?

Thank you.

----------


## Rushy

> do we need to fill in the new application form in order to proceed.


In your instance that should not be necessary.  There is a considerable delay caused by the backlog that was caused during the lockdown period when vetting officers could not conduct interviews.  Also welcome to the forum.

----------


## cambo

Put my boys application in.....Lets see how long it takes.
The interviews should be short as we've all been interviewed already, when I did my renewal, and vetted as fit and proper

----------


## gsp follower

> Put my boys application in.....Lets see how long it takes.
> The interviews should be short as we've all been interviewed already, when I did my renewal, and vetted as fit and proper


dont count on it bieng short

----------


## Rush

> OMG I applied in July, attended the safety program in Sept and still waiting until now. Just aware about the new application form do we need to fill in the new application form in order to proceed?
> 
> Thank you.


I hope Rushy is right, but I'm not far off where you started and have just been asked this week to fill in the new form. Original application made in August and safety course completed in October.

----------


## cambo

> dont count on it bieng short


Oh I know.....
I've probably been flagged as well after my renewal process lol

----------


## hakka_ranger

> I hope Rushy is right, but I'm not far off where you started and have just been asked this week to fill in the new form. Original application made in August and safety course completed in October.


did they send you email to ask filling in the new form?

----------


## Rush

> did they send you email to ask filling in the new form?


Yep

----------


## mikee

Seems the poor old Po Po are a little bit snowed under.............
https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/123...m-applications
it seems they had no issue with issuing a licence in a speedy fashion to "he who shall not be named" but the rest of us don't get the same speedy service.
In fact the only speedy thing we got was BLAMED for their incompetitance

----------


## Steve123

> Seems the poor old Po Po are a little bit snowed under.............
> https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/123...m-applications
> it seems they had no issue with issuing a licence in a speedy fashion to "he who shall not be named" but the rest of us don't get the same speedy service.
> In fact the only speedy thing we got was BLAMED for their incompetitance


247 Days for a new application and 147 for a renewal?
That's a disgustingly poor level of service.
When did New Zealanders "she'll be right" turn into "whatever"?


Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## cambo

Time to bombard your local MPs to get them to start asking questions.
About time the FA administration is removed from the police!

----------


## Speill

I put my renewal in BEFORE lockdown 1.  Been interviewed, still waiting.  If you paid for this service, you would be complaining.  Oh wait, we do pay for this..   :Pissed Off:

----------


## gonetropo

got my first license 30 years back, took 2 weeks. but my main reference was  relatively senior cop. but this was my "lifetime license"..........yeah right

----------


## grandpamac

> got my first license 30 years back, took 2 weeks. but my main reference was  relatively senior cop. but this was my "lifetime license"..........yeah right


It was faster still 55 years ago when I presented my 16 year old self, armed with a note from my mum, to the local arms officer. I was asked a couple of questions and walked away with my permit to procure. 
Grandpamac

----------


## 308

> I put my renewal in BEFORE lockdown 1.  Been interviewed, still waiting.  If you paid for this service, you would be complaining.  Oh wait, we do pay for this..


Put in a complaint

I did. It's the only thing that gets the lazy bastards moving

----------


## cambo

Complaint form to fill out.....

https://forms.police.govt.nz/complaint

----------


## Hunteast

And probably going through the Govt Ombudsman might assist with what's considered acceptable?

----------


## BSA

This would not surprise me in the least. Look out, with the fallout from the Royal Commission, Police/Govt will do anything to distract. I hope this is wrong given there was 3 years and an admin change proposed in the Arms Amendments.
https://thebfd.co.nz/2020/12/14/poli...rearms-owners/

----------


## Arch99

Same boat. I had my FAL many years ago and this year decided to renew it so I could join a locate Clay Shooting club, filled out the forms, paid the fee and dropped off at the main Police station in Henderson on 2nd March 2020… then good old COVID-19 hits.
18/5/2020 sent follow up email and was advised I was not a priority and will get to it in due course.
23/7/2020 sent follow up email and was told renewals was now priority but my case was not assigned to vetter yet.
15/9/2020 sent follow up email and was told still waiting on vetter
17/9 phone call from vetter to book in visit, he was interviewing my referee 20/9/2020 and then would visit home to complete other interviews.
His visit to my referee last over and hour. His visit home lasted 4 hours as we have 2 family members over 16 years, so he had to interview 4 people plus the storage viewing.
He did say if I had not heard in 10 weeks to make some enquiries, but I thought he was kidding… he was not!
21/10/2020 & 28/10/2020 sent follow up emails and 29/10/2020 got There is a large backlog of files and they are being processed in chronological order of being received. We will get to your file in due course.
Left it awhile and 26/11/2020 rang and was told still in the pile to be reviewed, then must go to checker and then if approved on to Wellington to be uploaded and card ordered was told not to expect anything this side of Xmas! So given the Xmas break and NZpost don’t expect anything until February almost 12 months.

----------


## Shadowsol

Submitted my renewal form on the weekend - email acknowledging my applications says to expect it to take four months (mine expires in mid March) - saw the Stuff article that there are currently 10,000 outstanding applications and they are taking well over 6 months to come through... I will be chasing it early as that's the roar out otherwise.

----------


## gsp follower

> finalyapproved 10 months and 9 days free at last


licence ordered on the 4th of december............... waiting wAIITING

----------


## csmiffy

Bro in law had interview back in september after doing all the tests back in Feb
Still waiting on the bit of plastic

----------


## 308

Chrissakes people, why complain on here?

Nag the cops, they are the crims in this case

If you don't use their official channels to bitch and moan at them, they will turn around like the shiny-arsed weasels they are and say some crap about "successful partnerships with the firearm community" or some such bollocks

----------


## bluemonsta

Some info for 'B' endorsed license holders going through renewal.

Submitted renewal application in June.
License expired in August
Vetting done in October.

Concerned about govt covid extension to December expiring I went to see the local arms officer 2 weeks ago to find out what was going on.
They confirmed they were very busy and had a stack of applications to go through.
Looked me up up on the computer and then told me that there was no need to panic, as all 'B' endorsed license holders had an automatic extension to December 2021.

First I'd heard of that anywhere. Asked what I was supposed to do if I wanted to buy something in a local gun store face to face, was told to get them to ring them and they would confirm that I still held a valid license.

I cannot fathom why 'B' endorsed holders get an extension and 'A' holders do not. Only assumption I can make with the recent phone calls and 'stock take' is that 'B' endorsements will not be around for much longer, and an extension to Dec 21 is an excuse for them to not have to undertake the vetting etc for renewals.I hope I'm completely wrong on this.

----------


## Feral

Just received an email letter of approval for my C renewal which I submitted hand in hand with my license renewal around September I think. I just need to sign the letter and return it to have the license sent out... I'm assuming that would be with the new license date and the appropriate C General and P endorsements for those related items...

Wife, as a new license applicant is still waiting on hers though and she submitted hers many weeks before I did...

----------


## cambo

> Some info for 'B' endorsed license holders going through renewal.
> 
> Submitted renewal application in June.
> License expired in August
> Vetting done in October.
> 
> Concerned about govt covid extension to December expiring I went to see the local arms officer 2 weeks ago to find out what was going on.
> They confirmed they were very busy and had a stack of applications to go through.
> Looked me up up on the computer and then told me that there was no need to panic, as all 'B' endorsed license holders had an automatic extension to December 2021.
> ...


Get that in writing!!!
I was told 3 times I had an extention.... until they decided I didn't.
Any correspondance with them you need it in writing to cover your ass

----------


## gsp follower

> Get that in writing!!!
> I was told 3 times I had an extention.... until they decided I didn't.
> Any correspondance with them you need it in writing to cover your ass


i was told my licence which expired in may 2020 was extended to may 2021 and every time i bought ammo or a gun they rang up.
 to check and it was oakly doakly .
untill trying to ask questions on traitorize me that is they were more fn hassle than any
long story short new licence turned up monday so im happy ,ish

----------


## Slug

Not complaining, but mine was to expire end of sept 2020. Didn't apply for renewal until I got the posted letter, even then a week or two latter which was about two months before expire. Vetting/interview done 3-4 weeks after application, plastic licence turned up a week before old one expired. I got lucky or maybe the last clean up bunch before the new forms came in. The new safe/ammo storage requirements where being used for my lockup before I new about it on the police web site, came as a surprise that the internal safe compartment isn't good for anything now.

----------


## gsp follower

> Not complaining, but mine was to expire end of sept 2020. Didn't apply for renewal until I got the posted letter, even then a week or two latter which was about two months before expire. Vetting/interview done 3-4 weeks after application, plastic licence turned up a week before old one expired. I got lucky or maybe the last clean up bunch before the new forms came in. The new safe/ammo storage requirements where being used for my lockup before I new about it on the police web site, came as a surprise that the internal safe compartment isn't good for anything now.


aaaa they pased mine with exactly that 
internal lockable but seperate top compartment from the guns which are dismantled or trigger locked

----------


## 10-Ring

> ...The new safe/ammo storage requirements where being used for my lockup before I new about it on the police web site, came as a surprise that the internal safe compartment isn't good for anything now.


A separate internal lockup in the gun cabinet for ammunition is still legal as far as I know without having to make the firearms inoperable. Still a good idea to store the bolt from a bolt action in a separate secret location IMHO.

----------


## Speill

Overall, my takeaway from all this is that we can trust that the firearms register is going to be really well managed.   :ORLY:

----------


## cambo

I think the vettor that came round home was a florist. She had absolutely zero knowledge of firearms or security.

A separate lockable compartment is still legal, no matter what the vettors tell you. 
Also it you don't have to remove bolts as they say you do...unless you keep ammo locked up with the firearm (which they still refuse to accept even though its black and white in the Arm Regulations). 
I was told I needed to keep my bolts in a separate locked compartment in a different location, and I keep my ammo in a completely different building. Even after pointing out the exact wording in the regs she still refused to accept it. 

2.2.6 Ammunition
Storage
1. Licence holders need to take reasonable steps to ensure that
ammunition is not stored in such a way that a person who obtains
access to the firearm also obtains access to the ammunition.8
2. If ammunition is stored with the firearm then the firearm must be
stored in a way that it cannot be discharged.9 Methods of doing this
include:
(a) immobilising the firearm by way of a trigger lock or cable,
(b) removing the bolt and securing it separately or,
(c) some other system to ensure that the firearm cannot be fired.
3. A separate lockable box in a safe, which is itself installed correctly,
is appropriate for the storage of ammunition.
4. A separate smaller safe, installed to the same standard as a
firearms safe, is appropriate for the storage of ammunition.




2. The Police will assess storage against the three areas covered in
Regulation 19(1) which are:
a) Ensuring that young children do not have access to the
firearms.
b) Preventing theft of the firearms.
c) Ensuring that either; ammunition is not stored with the firearm;
or that if ammunition is stored with the firearm, the firearm is
not capable of being discharged.

----------


## 308

One other point for those who are getting inspected - if they are looking at your safe, there is no reason for there to be any firearms in it at all

Until we have this registration, you don't need to show them any guns 

In the case of vettors that are florists (nothing against a good hunting shooting flower arranging type person, we're not here to judge) - they can't hassle you about leaving your bolt in if they can't see your firearm in the first place

Also agree with others, ammo in a separate lockable compartment is lockable - doesn't matter if it is in the same safe or up the street, it's still locked away

----------


## gonetropo

how on earth can they tell the safe is securely bolted down if its full of rifles. take them out and show them the tech screws and dynabolts

----------


## Cigar

> Until we have this registration, you don't need to show them any guns


This part of the new laws came into effect yesterday.

General conditions of firearms licence
(1)
Every firearms licence is subject to the conditions that the holder of a firearms licence must,—
(c)
permit a member of the Police to inspect all firearms in the licence holder’s possession, the place or places where the firearms are or will be kept, and the place or places where the ammunition is or will be kept, and, for those purposes, to enter at all reasonable times upon the premises where that place or those places are situated; and

----------


## no1_49er

There was a time that I was domiciled in "West Island", for the purpose of gainful employment.
Firearm Licence renewal procedure there, and any delay that might be encountered, is prescribed in their Act as follows: -

Weapons Act 1990

Part 2 Licences

18 Renewal of licences

(1)   A licensee may apply for the renewal of the licensees licence.

(1A) The licensee must make the application for renewal of the licence before the day the licence expires.

(2)   An application for renewal of a licence must be
       (a) made in the approved form; and
       (b) made personally, in the way prescribed under a regulation, by
            (i)  for a licence issued to an individualthe licensee;
            or
           (ii) for a licence issued to a body, whether incorporated or unincorporatedan individual nominated by the body for endorsement on the licence as the bodys representative in the conduct of its business or affairs; and
       (c)  accompanied by the fee prescribed under a regulation.

(3) If an officer in charge of police receives the application, the officer must refer the application to an authorised officer.

(4) An authorised officer must ensure the application is decided
     (a) as soon as practicable after the application is made; and
     (b) if the application is not decided on or before the day the licence expireswithin 42 days after the day the licence expires.

Given that Qld. Police probably administer a significantly larger number of licences than NZ Police, it seems extraordinary that the NZ system is, or has become, so tardy.
Perhaps the time has come that there really should be an entity, other than NZ Police, that administers firearms licencing.

----------


## woods223

> This part of the new laws came into effect yesterday.
> 
> General conditions of firearms licence
> (1)
> Every firearms licence is subject to the conditions that the holder of a firearms licence must,—
> (c)
> permit a member of the Police to inspect all firearms in the licence holder’s possession, the place or places where the firearms are or will be kept, and the place or places where the ammunition is or will be kept, and, for those purposes, to enter at all reasonable times upon the premises where that place or those places are situated; and


"With seven days notice"?

----------


## 308

> This part of the new laws came into effect yesterday.
> 
> General conditions of firearms licence
> (1)
> Every firearms licence is subject to the conditions that the holder of a firearms licence must,
> (c)
> permit a member of the Police to inspect all firearms in the licence holders possession, the place or places where the firearms are or will be kept, and the place or places where the ammunition is or will be kept, and, for those purposes, to enter at all reasonable times upon the premises where that place or those places are situated; and


Right you are

----------


## gsp follower

> I think the vettor that came round home was a florist. She had absolutely zero knowledge of firearms or security.
> 
> A separate lockable compartment is still legal, no matter what the vettors tell you. 
> Also it you don't have to remove bolts as they say you do...unless you keep ammo locked up with the firearm (which they still refuse to accept even though its black and white in the Arm Regulations). 
> I was told I needed to keep my bolts in a separate locked compartment in a different location, and I keep my ammo in a completely different building. Even after pointing out the exact wording in the regs she still refused to accept it. 
> 
> 2.2.6 Ammunition
> Storage
> 1. Licence holders need to take reasonable steps to ensure that
> ...


the vettor told me the ammo storage rules are goin to change 
 seperate compartment in safe or out is gonna be the rule for all soonish

----------


## Kopua Cowboy

Great news for burglars and Mitre10, we will all go and buy a separate small safe to keep bolts in and any burglar can get in via the key pad or lock hole with a rusty nail and a half eaten banana. The only increase in security is making the baddie play hide and seek for an extra 20 seconds.

----------


## Danger Mouse

> Great news for burglars and Mitre10, we will all go and buy a separate small safe to keep bolts in and any burglar can get in via the key pad or lock hole with a rusty nail and a half eaten banana. The only increase in security is making the baddie play hide and seek for an extra 20 seconds.


That's not the point of it. The point of it is an embuggerance to you so you give up your license and do something else

----------


## mikee

> That's not the point of it. The point of it is an embuggerance to you so you give up your license and do something else


Exactly.................make it soooo dfficult you give up

----------


## Finnwolf

> That's not the point of it. The point of it is an embuggerance to you so you give up your license and do something else


Or the opposite - make some dig their toes in..

----------


## Rushy

I gave my friendly AO a gentle reminder yesterday that it is four months since I submitted a renewal application and as yet I have not heard diddly squat from anyone. My license expires in six months so I will be ramping up the frequency of contact shortly as I definitely subscribe to the squeaky wheel theory.

----------


## Scouser

> I gave my friendly AO a gentle reminder yesterday that it is four months since I submitted a renewal application and as yet I have not heard diddly squat from anyone. My license expires in six months so I will be ramping up the frequency of contact shortly as I definitely subscribe to the squeaky wheel theory.


Same Rushy, I handed my application in a couple of months ago, mine expires in March......will contact them.....

----------


## Ross Nolan

I've just moved to Taupo, so did the necessary with the AO. Rung, left a message and had a text within an hour.
He came over the next day and ticked the boxes, all ok it seems.

Contrast that with a 4 year wait (and still waiting) for a check in Auckland. (pre ChCh though)

----------


## Feral

Applied for renewal in Nelson/Tasman late Sept. License arrived today, although they Gave me C1 they didn't give me the required P7 for magazines in keeping with my collection. Working thru this with the AO now, but so far he seems receptive to supporting an amendment. This was all discussed during vetting so I have no idea where it fell thru the cracks.

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk

----------


## 10-Ring

> I've just moved to Taupo, so did the necessary with the AO. Rung, left a message and had a text within an hour.
> He came over the next day and ticked the boxes, all ok it seems.
> 
> Contrast that with a 4 year wait (and still waiting) for a check in Auckland. (pre ChCh though)


Change of address security checks aren't too involved compared to a full licence renewal. The Taupo AO and vettors are very efficient and good to deal with.

----------


## gonetropo

> Great news for burglars and Mitre10, we will all go and buy a separate small safe to keep bolts in and any burglar can get in via the key pad or lock hole with a rusty nail and a half eaten banana. The only increase in security is making the baddie play hide and seek for an extra 20 seconds.


besides the gun safe we have 2 small safes in the house. ones for passports etc and the other for jewellery. about a month back the jewellery safe  wouldnt open by the keypad. no issues i though i have the backup key. 
it didnt work !
10 minutes later with no power tools i was in to it.
the best security of all ( and i have been in the alarm industry off and on for 25 years)  is not letting people know what you own

----------


## shift14

> I gave my friendly AO a gentle reminder yesterday that it is four months since I submitted a renewal application and as yet I have not heard diddly squat from anyone. My license expires in six months so I will be ramping up the frequency of contact shortly as I definitely subscribe to the squeaky wheel theory.


Good luck cuz,

Mine took 11 months and 10 days, from my interview in late February, to it appearing in my letter box. These people are beyond useless.
After six months they provided me with an email to cover me in case I was stopped on the road or for purchases etc. Up until then they wouldn’t do anything.

Turn time in Christchurch, 5-6 weeks.......

B

----------


## Konev

> I gave my friendly AO a gentle reminder yesterday that it is four months since I submitted a renewal application and as yet I have not heard diddly squat from anyone. My license expires in six months so I will be ramping up the frequency of contact shortly as I definitely subscribe to the squeaky wheel theory.


They are overloaded in Otago, did my interview on boxing day because they had a free slot.

----------


## Scouser

> I gave my friendly AO a gentle reminder yesterday that it is four months since I submitted a renewal application and as yet I have not heard diddly squat from anyone. My license expires in six months so I will be ramping up the frequency of contact shortly as I definitely subscribe to the squeaky wheel theory.


 @Rushy who do you contact to get the AO name?

Manukau Police station have an AO stationed there, call him/her?

----------


## BSA

Police website has a list of AO contacts & districts https://www.police.govt.nz/advice-se...ontact-details

----------


## Finnwolf

> Police website has a list of AO contacts & districts https://www.police.govt.nz/advice-se...ontact-details



I notice some (Dunedin, Invercargill etc) don’t have an arms officers name.

And some stations (Alexandra, Balclutha etc) not even listed.

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy who do you contact to get the AO name?
> 
> Manukau Police station have an AO stationed there, call him/her?


Sorry mate I have seen this a bit late.  I have had a relationship with an AO on the North shore that I have dealt with for decades.  Others have provided the link to the AO names in areas and yes, call him / her.

----------


## Rush

First time applicant here. After waiting several months, my referees have now each been emailed a questionnaire to answer. Could this be in place of a formal interview? Good to see some progress, at least.

----------


## 10-Ring

> First time applicant here. After waiting several months, my referees have now each been emailed a questionnaire to answer. Could this be in place of a formal interview? Good to see some progress, at least.


Your referees will still be interviewed face to face.

----------


## Rush

Cheers

----------


## altair

Well, it's been 7 months since I applied, and yesterday the wife and my mate got the email asking them to fill out the forms.
The wheel is turning....slooooowly

----------


## Rushy

An update for you fellahs.  Two weeks down the track and I now have had contact and vetting appointment timings discussed.  The cynic in me would throw in the old adage that the squeaky wheel is the one that gets oiled.

----------


## hakka_ranger

> An update for you fellahs.  Two weeks down the track and I now have had contact and vetting appointment timings discussed.  The cynic in me would throw in the old adage that the squeaky wheel is the one that gets oiled.


Congratz! Yeah I applied a month before you and still waiting since July just hope they didn't forget Auckland haha

----------


## Scouser

> Police website has a list of AO contacts & districts https://www.police.govt.nz/advice-se...ontact-details


Big thanks @BSA

----------


## Padox

> I notice some (Dunedin, Invercargill etc) don’t have an arms officers name.
> 
> And some stations (Alexandra, Balclutha etc) not even listed.


Alex ect are under dunedin as central is 2

----------


## Padox

Have the vetter coming tonight my paperwork has been in since Oct licence expired on sun just been

----------


## hakka_ranger

> Sorry mate I have seen this a bit late.  I have had a relationship with an AO on the North shore that I have dealt with for decades.  Others have provided the link to the AO names in areas and yes, call him / her.


How the AO tracks our new application when calling them? By name, driving license number or candidate number of the firearm safety course?

----------


## northdude

They just used my name address and dob mines been sitting with the approval people for months. Maybe they arent happy with some of my posts  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## rimubay

I'm in the process of renewing my licence, which has now expired - the process has been ongoing for some months. A couple of weeks ago I had a call from my local arms office (Christchurch), advising that I was required to store my firearms with a current licence holder until my new licence issued. Obviously a massive inconvenience to say the least, however am lucky to have a hunting mate with a suitable safe who lives nearby. I've since been talking to another mate in the same position who was told by his local AO (in writing) that provided he applied before his old licence expired, he had an extension until the new one issued. He's based in Wellington. A quick search on Facebook etc. shows similar inconsistencies around the country, and it seems it's up to the individual AO rather than a nationwide police directive  the AO I spoke with actually referred to it as a grey area. Is anyone aware of the definitive legal position?

----------


## rimubay

> I'm in the process of renewing my licence, which has now expired - the process has been ongoing for some months. A couple of weeks ago I had a call from my local arms office (Christchurch), advising that I was required to store my firearms with a current licence holder until my new licence issued. Obviously a massive inconvenience to say the least, however am lucky to have a hunting mate with a suitable safe who lives nearby. I've since been talking to another mate in the same position who was told by his local AO (in writing) that provided he applied before his old licence expired, he had an extension until the new one issued. He's based in Wellington. A quick search on Facebook etc. shows similar inconsistencies around the country, and it seems it's up to the individual AO rather than a nationwide police directive – the AO I spoke with actually referred to it as a “grey area”. Is anyone aware of the definitive legal position?


Seems this has been discussed elsewhere on the forum. Clear as mud......

----------


## cambo

> I'm in the process of renewing my licence, which has now expired - the process has been ongoing for some months. A couple of weeks ago I had a call from my local arms office (Christchurch), advising that I was required to store my firearms with a current licence holder until my new licence issued. Obviously a massive inconvenience to say the least, however am lucky to have a hunting mate with a suitable safe who lives nearby. I've since been talking to another mate in the same position who was told by his local AO (in writing) that provided he applied before his old licence expired, he had an extension until the new one issued. He's based in Wellington. A quick search on Facebook etc. shows similar inconsistencies around the country, and it seems it's up to the individual AO rather than a nationwide police directive – the AO I spoke with actually referred to it as a “grey area”. Is anyone aware of the definitive legal position?


Only get an extention IF you fal expired between March 25 2020 and Sept  25 2020 AND your renewal application had been handed in and receipted

----------


## 10-Ring

I have been advised to apply for my licence renewal at least 6 months prior to expiry. If my licence expires before renewal then I'll have to store my firearms in someone else's security until renewed. No good whining about it. It is what it is, for now at least. More funding for the police from our benevolent government required. Can't see that happening with our huge national debt.

----------


## Cigar

> No good whining about it. It is what it is, for now at least. More funding for the police from our benevolent government required. Can't see that happening with our huge national debt.


I have to disagree with that. Whining is one way to get things changed, get more funding or whatever. But we need to be whining to the correct people like MPs etc, not other FAL holders. Nothing will change if no one complains.

----------


## 10-Ring

> I have to disagree with that. Whining is one way to get things changed, get more funding or whatever. But we need to be whining to the correct people like MPs etc, not other FAL holders. Nothing will change if no one complains.


I agree with that. I was referring to the echo chamber here.

----------


## Finnwolf

Hmm, I still have five years to before my licence expires, going by above comments it might be advisable for me to start the renewal process now...

(I wonder if I can get a refund for the Cat E part of my licence that I was unable to utilize? :Wink: )

----------


## Musclebob

I'm applying for my licence after years in the UK. I thought it was painfully slow there, but it's worse here.

Spoke to my arms officer the other day. Told me it had all been done and was in Wellington for the final stage. But there was one (one) person to do that for the entire Wellington district.

So, not hard to work out where the bottleneck is...

----------


## northdude

If its not deliberate starting to hear some stories

----------


## PerazziSC3

I've finally been told mine is in the mail and approved, it has been 1 year in 1 weeks time...

----------


## PerazziSC3

I've finally been told mine is in the mail and approved, it has been 1 year in 1 weeks time...  renewal that is

----------


## csmiffy

Bro in law still waiting.
12 months in march, new applicant.
Emailed them early last week.
Sorry sir etc
 Basically a form letter.

----------


## Rush

A little over 5 months and counting for my new application. Rookie numbers, I know...

----------


## Shadowsol

I applied for renewal in December, expires in March - wife got an email with reference pre-check survey this week so I guess some progress is being made on it...

----------


## Arch99

Renewal was approved 15/01/2021 and card turned up 2.5 weeks later which was 11 months to the day of dropping off the application to the police station, hopefully in 5 years when it is time to renew they have the back log under control??

----------


## Steve123

> Renewal was approved 15/01/2021 and card turned up 2.5 weeks later which was 11 months to the day of dropping off the application to the police station, hopefully in 5 years when it is time to renew they have the back log under control??


Mine expires 11/23. Hopefully things are better by then. Maybe I ought to start filling out the paper work now.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Cigar

> Renewal was approved 15/01/2021 and card turned up 2.5 weeks later which was 11 months to the day of dropping off the application to the police station, hopefully in 5 years when it is time to renew they have the back log under control??


Renewal or new application? If it was a renewal you should have a 10 year license shouldn’t you?

----------


## Arch99

Sorry should have been more specific, it was a renewal of an expired license so 5 years.

----------


## Arch99

> Renewal or new application? If it was a renewal you should have a 10 year license shouldn’t you?


Sorry should have been more specific, it was a renewal of an expired license so 5 years.

----------


## spada

WOOHOO Just been advised that as of 22/1/2021 I am a current FAL holder. No sign of the card in the mail yet. Started renewal proceedings 17/Oct 2020
CHC arms office

----------


## Scouser

So i sent this 'enquiry' email in yesterday.....

Dear Officers, 

I am contacting you for an update for my Fire Arms License which will expire on 27 March 2021

I handed in my application for renewal on 11 November 2020 at Otahuhu Police Station with receipt of the paid renewal fee & renewal forms completed (attached)

Can you please give me an estimation of when the process of interviews will begin?

If the process can not be finished in time before my FAL expires, will I be given a temporary FAL so I can hunt in the forthcoming April roar & waterfowl hunting season which begins in May?

Regards



This is the reply today......



I can confirm that we have received your renewal.

I cannot give an exact timeframe however can confirm that your file is being processed. A vettor should be in contact with you within the next month.

You will not be given a temporary license but must wait until you have received your new license card.




So my main reason for having a FAL in the first place, 'Roar' hunting in April/May and Duck hunting for the whole of May are now in their hands.....im fuked

----------


## Rush

Someone not at risk of having their application being sent to the bottom of the pile should OIA the Police and the Minister for the steps being taken to address the backlog.

----------


## Finnwolf

> So i sent this 'enquiry' email in yesterday.....
> 
> Dear Officers, 
> 
> I am contacting you for an update for my Fire Arms License which will expire on 27 March 2021
> 
> I handed in my application for renewal on 11 November 2020 at Otahuhu Police Station with receipt of the paid renewal fee & renewal forms completed (attached)
> 
> Can you please give me an estimation of when the process of interviews will begin?
> ...



Man that is so sucky!
The delays are deplorable and point to how those higher up the police food chain see us firearms owners.

Imagine the furore if drivers licence renewals were treated in the same manner!

----------


## mikee

Try this
https://forms.police.govt.nz/complaint

----------


## Scouser

> Man that is so sucky!
> The delays are deplorable and point to how those higher up the police food chain see us firearms owners.
> 
> Imagine the furore if drivers licence renewals were treated in the same manner!


Of course its 'sucky'.......didn't get me where I wanted to be though.....eh?

----------


## Rushy

Scouser the Police answer to you is unacceptable and you should not accept it.  My view is that if you applied for the renewal of your license prior to the end date and the Police have not got the ability to process the application prior to the end date, so then you should be given an extension.

I now think the question needs be asked in Parliament as to why the delays and more importantly whether the number of applications not processed is decreasing or (rather as I suspect) increasing?  @mcdee, care to pass this to your colleague Nicole? (You need not answer, your action will be known in the fullness of time)

----------


## Tommy

The police are dead set useless and need the whole portfolio taking off them.

----------


## Allizdog

This is true. But the government need to be pushed that we are aware of LFA renewal inaction, that it is unacceptable and what are they are going to do about it.

----------


## NZShoota

Apparently the police will be using uniformed officers (and marked vehicles) to conduct vetting interviews and security checks to help clear the backlog.

----------


## Growlybear

> Apparently the police will be using uniformed officers (and marked vehicles) to conduct vetting interviews and security checks to help clear the backlog.


Which in Canterbury means armed police. They are routinely armed after some gang stuff in Kaiapoi. Haven't heard of any change to that. Praise the Lord mines not due till 2027.

----------


## Maca49

Great, a police car up your drive with a policeman in uniform! Just when you didn't want your neighbours to know you have firearms for security reasons. Makes you wonder about how much they really care

----------


## Finnwolf

> Great, a police car up your drive with a policeman in uniform! Just when you didn't want your neighbours to know you have firearms for security reasons. Makes you wonder about how much they really care


A bit of a quantum leap: cops up driveway = property owner has guns?

Sheesh...

----------


## Doghead

> A bit of a quantum leap: cops up driveway = property owner has guns?
> 
> Sheesh...


My neighbor's curtains will be twitching expecting (hopin) to see if I be taken away in handcuffs.  There goes the reputation south even more.

----------


## zimmer

> My neighbor's curtains will be twitching expecting (hopin) to see if I be taken away in handcuffs.  There goes the reputation south even more.


Surely they may not jump to the hasty conclusion that you are an evil firearms owner. 
They could even suspect you of other lesser crimes eg drug dealing, burglery and so on.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Saw a copy of the official letter the other day from Mike McIIraith advising the use of uniforms to supplement their civilians for vetting.

----------


## Finnwolf

@zimmer - the old ‘be careful of what you wish for’ syndrome.! :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

‘The licensing process is taking too long - we need more people doing the vetting’

Sooo uniform cops get drafted in to do the vetting and ‘oh no we don’t want THAT!’

(Not getting at YOU simmer!)

----------


## Scouser

> Try this
> https://forms.police.govt.nz/complaint


Just sent it off......fingers crossed

----------


## Scouser

> Scouser the Police answer to you is unacceptable and you should not accept it.  My view is that if you applied for the renewal of your license prior to the end date and the Police have not got the ability to process the application prior to the end date, so then you should be given an extension.
> 
> I now think the question needs be asked in Parliament as to why the delays and more importantly whether the number of applications not processed is decreasing or (rather as I suspect) increasing?  @mcdee, care to pass this to your colleague Nicole? (You need not answer, your action will be known in the fullness of time)


Just sent off the official complaint form, thanks @mikee

----------


## zimmer

> @zimmer - the old ‘be careful of what you wish for’ syndrome.!
> 
> ‘The licensing process is taking too long - we need more people doing the vetting’
> 
> Sooo uniform cops get drafted in to do the vetting and ‘oh no we don’t want THAT!’
> 
> (Not getting at YOU simmer!)


I'm a long ways off from renewal thank goodness (unless the goal posts get moved...) and hopefully by then they will have sorted their shambles.
If I was in the process of renewal l'm still can't get my mind around how I would feel about uniforms up my drive.
All I believe though is we cannot win either way. We don't wish to have our licences expire, with what that entails, so we wish for a speed up of clearing the backlog hence the uniforms on our property.

Bottom line, we never caused the situation, but that's not much comfort for those affected.

----------


## Scouser

> Just sent it off......fingers crossed


They have it....not expecting much....

This message is to acknowledge receipt of your Expression of Dissatisfaction. 
Thank you for taking the time to tell us why our service failed to meet your expectations. We will pass your comments onto the appropriate person who may contact you. The information you provided will be assessed and steps taken to address your feedback. 
Kind regards,
New Zealand Police

----------


## rimubay

I'm 5 months into the renewal process and have not yet been interviewed or vetted - numerous enquiries with arms office give no indication of timing, only that it will be some month's away. My licence has since expired, I've had to relocate my firearms, can no longer hunt my kids and have had to cancel numerous trips. Will likely miss my second roar in a row and lose a sizable deposit with a helicopter operator. For what it's worth, I've taken matters up with my local MP, police complaints and also advocacy groups I'm a member of/contribute to (NZDA/COLFO). Had I known about the extent of delays, I might have applied earlier but from the horror stories I'm hearing (up to a year in some cases), I'm not sure it would have made any difference. The delays are one thing, but NZ Police's petulant position on extensions/holding over is ridiculous and has put us in a really shitty position.

----------


## small_caliber

Aren't government agencies supposed to supply a timely service? isn't there a govt agency that citizens can raise the issue with when the govt agency doesn't supply a timely service.

And I don't mean the govt agency that isn't providing the timely service, I mean a govt agency that has oversight of all govt agencies.

----------


## mikee

> Aren't government agencies supposed to supply a timely service? isn't there a govt agency that citizens can raise the issue with when the govt agency doesn't supply a timely service.
> 
> And I don't mean the govt agency that isn't providing the timely service, I mean a govt agency that has oversight of all govt agencies.


Especially when you have paid....in advance for the service too!

----------


## Rush

This is usually the Ombudsman, but maybe the IPCA is more appropriate for the Police.

----------


## small_caliber

> This is usually the Ombudsman, but maybe the IPCA is more appropriate for the Police.


Would it not be better for all those waiting for their license renewal to complain to an independent authority, as the police have failed to deliver a suitable standard of service.

----------


## striker

> Would it not be better for all those waiting for their license renewal to complain to an independent authority, as the police have failed to deliver a suitable standard of service.


Any lawyers on here? legality of the disputes tribunal, ie payment for a service not rendered in a timely manner

https://www.consumerprotection.govt....-sell-services

----------


## Rushy

> Any lawyers on here? legality of the disputes tribunal, ie payment for a service not rendered in a timely manner
> 
> https://www.consumerprotection.govt....-sell-services


Striker that is a brilliant suggestion.  The weight of work it work create would have to get their attention.

----------


## shift14

> I have been advised to apply for my licence renewal at least 6 months prior to expiry. If my licence expires before renewal then I'll have to store my firearms in someone else's security until renewed. No good whining about it. It is what it is, for now at least. More funding for the police from our benevolent government required. Can't see that happening with our huge national debt.


Not having a dig mate but more funding??, what about using what they get for its given purpose instead of diverting it for other use.

B

----------


## Rushy

> Not having a dig mate but more funding??, what about using what they get for its given purpose instead of diverting it for other use.
> 
> B


On the nail mate.  I have recently sent an email to Nicole McKee asking her to pose some questions to the Minister of Police.  No license holder should be adversely impacted by Police inefficiency in processing renewal applications.

----------


## Woody

I recently went through  quite extensive medical etc compliance pprocedures for renewing my driving licences at 75. It took only 1 week for Land Transport to complete and post my replacent licence. Something is very disfunctuonal about the police procedures and service deliveries.

----------


## imaca

> I recently went through  quite extensive medical etc compliance pprocedures for renewing my driving licences at 75. It took only 1 week for Land Transport to complete and post my replacent licence. Something is very disfunctuonal about the police procedures and service deliveries.


Yeah well it's because they don't WANT to issue licenses where as LT are ambivalent and will issue if you meet the legislated criteria

----------


## shift14

> Apparently the police will be using uniformed officers (and marked vehicles) to conduct vetting interviews and security checks to help clear the backlog.


Jesus wept. Priorities?? 

B

----------


## Speill

> I put my renewal in BEFORE lockdown 1.  Been interviewed, still waiting.  If you paid for this service, you would be complaining.  Oh wait, we do pay for this..


Finally received my new shiny license today.   after 11 bloody months of anticipation...    At least it is a 10 year license.

----------


## Rush

> Finally received my new shiny license today.   after 11 bloody months of anticipation...    At least it is a 10 year license.


Jealous! What really annoys me with my application is watching all of this great weather every weekend come and go while I sit here and twiddle my thumbs waiting.

----------


## deer243

My licence expires 10/24. Thinking its a good idea to apply for the licence now.
1 Prob take a year at least to get it.(wont matter if it takes 2)
2 Wouldnt surprise me if the licence only gets harder and costs more as time goes on so getting in as soon as possible  is a good idea.
3. Heard rumours  the Government wants to change it to 5 years and not 10 down the track ....
4 Got a speeding ticket, 55km in 50 km zone, wait 3 years to do it might have 2, may be deemed not a fit and proper person..........

----------


## rimubay

> My licence expires 10/24. Thinking its a good idea to apply for the licence now.
> 1 Prob take a year at least to get it.(wont matter if it takes 2)
> 2 Wouldnt surprise me if the licence only gets harder and costs more as time goes on so getting in as soon as possible  is a good idea.
> 3. Heard rumours  the Government wants to change it to 5 years and not 10 down the track ....
> 4 Got a speeding ticket, 55km in 50 km zone, wait 3 years to do it might have 2, may be deemed not a fit and proper person..........


I've heard of people attempting to apply 1 or 2 years in advance to try and circumvent the delays. Police have refused their applications as being too early. Seems you're damned if you do and damned if you don't.

----------


## Shadowsol

Licence expires in 12 days - phoned the arms office to check on whats going on, asked the arms officer what happens when it expires - can I still hunt etc He fobbed off the question with a "hopefully it will be sorted by then, if not call back in 2 weeks..." Best I could get was that I had applied before it expired (applied in early December) so it should be fine... 

Lucky I am practicing as often as I can with my Bow....

----------


## northdude

ok a week short of applying last year mine turned up today

----------


## Danger Mouse

> I've heard of people attempting to apply 1 or 2 years in advance to try and circumvent the delays. Police have refused their applications as being too early. Seems you're damned if you do and damned if you don't.


I wonder if they can actually do that. It's not up to them when you decide to apply. As they are administering the arms act, they need to process the license renewals, which you PAY for.

A good oia request question and something worth contacting act about

----------


## chindit

I applied a year early feb last year, took around 5 weeks to get into my mit. I told the arms officer I expect the cost to skyrocket and reduce to five years. We had a good chat and laugh about my decision, think the hold ups started later.

----------


## rimubay

> I wonder if they can actually do that. It's not up to them when you decide to apply. As they are administering the arms act, they need to process the license renewals, which you PAY for.
> 
> A good oia request question and something worth contacting act about


Probably not but like the current government they seem content to make things up as they go along. I've thought about an OIA request, but probably best for me not to stir the pot at this point (6 months into renewal process, still no inspection or vetting).

----------


## northdude

They can do as they like theres no opposition

----------


## outdoorlad

I See Nicole McKee, ACT MP has been rarking up the Police about it.

----------


## 10-Ring

The delays aren't everywhere, a female friend received her first time licence in just under four weeks.

----------


## northdude

Was she an aussie

----------


## Shadowsol

I am currently getting the run around with the Arms office - my licence expires Sunday - no vetting appointments made yet so no way it will be renewed in time. Arms office won't tell me what that means for me from Sunday in terms of pest control on the farm or hunting - I was previously told I could request a letter stating that I had applied on time and it would effectively act as an extension - trying to request the letter and being told oh your application is in process and is just waiting on vetting - so wait for that. 
weathers changing, word has it that a few regions are starting to get the early roars now.... don't want to miss out again!

----------


## northdude

I requested and email saying mine was still valid and they sent me one no problems

----------


## gonetropo

> I See Nicole McKee, ACT MP has been rarking up the Police about it.


i received an email from nicole yesterday. my issue was that allot of acts policy and reporting was done on facebook only.
i received confirmation that this would be resolved as i among many refuse to ever use it.
possibly the first time a politician has actually replied over an issue

----------


## Steve123

Is it a coincidence that people are going through the same rigmarole in Aussie?

----------


## veitnamcam

> The delays aren't everywhere, a female friend received her first time licence in just under four weeks.


What region?

----------


## Rusky

I applied end of January. Not a peep yet.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Had a change-of-address security inspection recently. Vetting chap (very pleasant and easy to deal with) said hes currently being sent applications from last June to work through.

He did reckon there had been quite a few delays getting the new computer-based system up and running and everyone trained up, but that it was all-go now.

----------


## buzzman

When I was talking to the license people they said not all areas had vetting people and I was lucky cause our area had one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rush

My referees have their interviews at the end of the month. I thought they'd want to see me at the same time, but apparently not.

----------


## muzza

I was talking with a guy who had let his licence expire. He was genuinely surprised when i suggested he best find someone to hold his firearms because at present he was breaking the law , and that could well make him no longer a fit and proper person for his application. Not sure he believed me or not ....

----------


## Woody

Latest from Newshub details frustration of game bird hunters. Lolice are saying applications should be made at leadt four months in advance. COLFO is onto it.

----------


## 10-Ring

> What region?


Bay of Plenty, which encompasses Tauranga, Rotorua, Taupo and the South Waikato. Young lady lives in the South Waikato.

----------


## northdude

> I was talking with a guy who had let his licence expire. He was genuinely surprised when i suggested he best find someone to hold his firearms because at present he was breaking the law , and that could well make him no longer a fit and proper person for his application. Not sure he believed me or not ....


Fuk pretty soon your going to not be fit and proper if you have dr seuse books or a mister potato head sitting around

----------


## Allgood

> Latest from Newshub details frustration of game bird hunters. Lolice are saying applications should be made at leadt four months in advance. COLFO is onto it.


here is the article..........

https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/rural...ng-season.html

----------


## Andrew11

> Bay of Plenty, which encompasses Tauranga, Rotorua, Taupo and the South Waikato. Young lady lives in the South Waikato.


Yup that particular Arms officer is excellent. She does everything she can to help.  It took about 4 weeks for my renewal last year

----------


## rimubay

Below link is the letter to the Minister of Police from COLFO's lawyers - it really reinforces how ridiculous the whole situation is. I note National is also now pushing for licence extensions and that ACT spoke on the matter in parliament yesterday. Hopefully common sense prevails but I'm not holding my breath...

https://d3n8a8pro7vhmx.cloudfront.ne...pdf?1615249301

----------


## Kopua Cowboy

My wife waited 11.5 months for her interview, this was license renewal. Another month and they interviewed her referee. And still we wait... Good thing our licences are staggered about 5 years apart, we may be able to cover for each other having an expired licence.

----------


## Woody

For me, although not negatively impacted by this disgraceful set of episodes right now; I find myself very concerned and saddened  for my loved country and the now lost trust in govefnment fair play and respect towards we citizens. Very concerned and dissappointed withthe outcomes I am reading about. Why are such unjust time frames being tolerated by our Prime Minister, Governor General and Labour Caucus?  We obey the processes of law but what then is our treatment? What is amiss?

----------


## Mohawk .308

[Why are such unjust time frames being tolerated by our Prime Minister, Governor General and Labour Caucus?  We obey the processes of law but what then is our treatment? What is amiss?[/QUOTE]

It’s because they are totally incompetent, just look how hopeless they are when it comes to rolling out the Covid vaccinations. I can’t believe that so many New Zealanders still support this useless Govt.

----------


## tetawa

> For me, although not negatively impacted by this disgraceful set of episodes right now; I find myself very concerned and saddened  for my loved country and the now lost trust in govefnment fair play and respect towards we citizens. Very concerned and dissappointed withthe outcomes I am reading about. Why are such unjust time frames being tolerated by our Prime Minister, Governor General and Labour Caucus?  We obey the processes of law but what then is our treatment? What is amiss?


 @Woody, do you really think this Govt care about the license renewal timeframe, maybe a few more may decide to give up their license, whose agenda would that suit.

----------


## Mohawk .308

> @Woody, do you really think this Govt care about the license renewal timeframe, maybe a few more may decide to give up their license, whose agenda would that suit.


Or maybe a few more will be so pissed off they won’t vote for the current muppets, here’s hoping anyway.

----------


## Woody

Whether the govt and police care or dont care is up to individual supposition; overriding that is the fact that law abiding hunters and shooters are not being treated fairly and equably by them in several instances.

----------


## hakka_ranger

> Whether the govt and police care or dont care is up to individual supposition; overriding that is the fact that law abiding hunters and shooters are not being treated fairly and equably by them in several instances.


Honestly I don't think the govt care about the FAL at all. Police is heavily under resources in processing the FAL renewals and new applications. Unfortunately law abiding hunters/shooters and the current left leaning govt are simply not on the same page. I hope I am wrong but the waiting time tells the truth. Imagine how would the politician feel if he had to wait for 11 months to apply/renew a license.

It took me so long to persuade my OH to abandon our new car plan and go for the new hunter gears and I'm keep waiting and waiting and waiting....

----------


## Rusky

I submitted late January and last week my 2 references have been contacted and asked to fill out a questionnaire. The cogs are turning.

----------


## Shadowsol

> I submitted late January and last week my 2 references have been contacted and asked to fill out a questionnaire. The cogs are turning.


Don't get too excited, I submitted my renewal in early December, my references were emailed the questionnaire at the start of Feb (returned same day) - My licence has now expired and no other contact from police to book interviews etc. I have tried chasing up police but all I get is that its in process with the vetting officer... where in the pile though?

----------


## altair

I applied around a year ago give or take, my referees sent their responses in a couple of months back. I rang our local arms guy a couple of weeks back and asked what was happening. He has been looking in to it, interviewed one of my referees today, and has made an appt to interview the wife then me next week at ours.
I was polite when I rang him asking what the hold up was, and this guy has been great, apologetic and really friendly, and kept in touch well over the last couple of weeks. So I'm happy, but I reckon had I had an attitude, things would be different. Just my 2c worth

----------


## T.FOYE

Can the gov be taken to the fair trading tribunal with regards to to the CGA? 12 months is kinda having a laugh at us 
Probably not (sigh)

----------


## Rushy

> Can the gov be taken to the fair trading tribunal with regards to to the CGA? 12 months is kinda having a laugh at us 
> Probably not (sigh)


I reckon “it is worth a crack Nigel” especially on the basis of a prepaid service not being delivered in a reasonable timeframe.

----------


## Dago

> I reckon “it is worth a crack Nigel” especially on the basis of a prepaid service not being delivered in a reasonable timeframe.


ACT - we voted you in to bite, not bark.

----------


## altair

Well the wife and I had our interviews today, and the cop inspected the safe.
He was happy, so now it goes to the senior sergeant for final say, and the cop told me to ring him if I haven't heard or got my license within a month.
Really nice guy who was 100% user friendly, he made myself feel at ease and the wife said the same.
So I'm happy, the wheels are turning!

----------


## Finnwolf

Article in today’s Otago Daily Times about the delay and frustration etc it is causing.

----------


## JessicaChen

Yep I was happy to see some little articles about the license delays in the newspaper today.

----------


## Scouser

My missus and i had our 'interview' last night and my security checked, he told me it was a 'PASS', but i wont get my actual FAL through the post till after the 1st of May

So i will be sharing a shotgun on opening day....6 months from start to finish....im 64, so it will be my last one...

----------


## zimmer

> My missus and i had our 'interview' last night and my security checked, he told me it was a 'PASS', but i wont get my actual FAL through the post till after the 1st of May
> 
> So i will be sharing a shotgun on opening day....6 months from start to finish....im 64, so it will be my last one...


Ha ha don't bet on it. Remember our "lifetime licences"?

----------


## Got-ya

> My missus and i had our 'interview' last night and my security checked, he told me it was a 'PASS', but i wont get my actual FAL through the post till after the 1st of May
> 
> So i will be sharing a shotgun on opening day....6 months from start to finish....im 64, so it will be my last one...



Why sharing a shotgun? Its still legal for you to shoot under supervision of a LFAO.

----------


## Rusky

One unlicensed firearm user to be under direct supervision of licence holder.

----------


## rimubay

7 months after applying for my renewal, and after much chasing, I got a call this week to say my licence had been made "current" but my card would be several weeks away. Quite a relief to say the least and just in time for duck shooting.

----------


## Finnwolf

> 7 months after applying for my renewal, and after much chasing, I got a call this week to say my licence had been made "current" but my card would be several weeks away. Quite a relief to say the least and just in time for duck shooting.


Make sure you carry a copy of the notification that your licence is ‘current’ when duck shooting!

----------


## Scouser

> Make sure you carry a copy of the notification that your licence is ‘current’ when duck shooting!


Hmmm, this is all a bit confusing, my arms officer said i had 'passed' and i could collect both my firearms & ammo from my friends safe, 

but i had to be supervised for waterfowl shooting on opening weekend and im not 'allowed' to have my own shotgun unless 'supervised' by a FAL owner with only one shotgun between us????

seems they 'make it up' as they go....?

----------


## buzzman

> Hmmm, this is all a bit confusing, my arms officer said i had 'passed' and i could collect both my firearms & ammo from my friends safe, 
> 
> but i had to be supervised for waterfowl shooting on opening weekend and im not 'allowed' to have my own shotgun unless 'supervised' by a FAL owner with only one shotgun between us????
> 
> seems they 'make it up' as they go....?


I called up and was told I had been approved, same thing license 3-4 weeks away but was told Im good to go hunting as I have a current license?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rimubay

> Hmmm, this is all a bit confusing, my arms officer said i had 'passed' and i could collect both my firearms & ammo from my friends safe, 
> 
> but i had to be supervised for waterfowl shooting on opening weekend and im not 'allowed' to have my own shotgun unless 'supervised' by a FAL owner with only one shotgun between us????
> 
> seems they 'make it up' as they go....?


TThere seems to be a fair bit of admin work and multiple sign-offs required after security checks and referee interviews before the licence is made "current". It may be your security was passed, but your licence not necessarily made current. I'd call the arms office and seek clarification. Also, keep chasing the buggars - was the only way I was able to make any progress!

----------


## Gibo

Update on my renewal - note Tauranga region
March 19 online application submitted
7th April wife sent in her form
12th April my mate sent his in - declined as referee as now brother in law even though not legally married 
12th April asked another mate to do it
15th April send to vetting officer 
Last night 21st April vetting officer called me at 8:30 to jack up an interview (me booked for Friday 23rd - mate the good bugger went into the station today and did his bit - was visiting wife at work today) 
35 days so far to get to interview stages - pretty happy with that.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

Constable Plod has today issued a statement  which mentions this 'issue" in the last paragraph.  A link


https://tinyurl.com/9buznudv

----------


## Rushy

> Update on my renewal - note Tauranga region
> March 19 online application submitted
> 7th April wife sent in her form
> 12th April my mate sent his in - declined as referee as now brother in law even though not legally married 
> 12th April asked another mate to do it
> 15th April send to vetting officer 
> Last night 21st April vetting officer called me at 8:30 to jack up an interview (me booked for Friday 23rd - mate the good bugger went into the station today and did his bit - was visiting wife at work today) 
> 35 days so far to get to interview stages - pretty happy with that.


Living in the sticks has its benefits then Gibo?

----------


## 10-Ring

> Update on my renewal - note Tauranga region
> March 19 online application submitted
> 7th April wife sent in her form
> 12th April my mate sent his in - declined as referee as now brother in law even though not legally married 
> 12th April asked another mate to do it
> 15th April send to vetting officer 
> Last night 21st April vetting officer called me at 8:30 to jack up an interview (me booked for Friday 23rd - mate the good bugger went into the station today and did his bit - was visiting wife at work today) 
> 35 days so far to get to interview stages - pretty happy with that.


The BOP district which incorporates Tauranga, Rotorua, Taupo and the South Waikato have always been prompt at getting firearms licences processed.

----------


## pennyless

That's a plus , mines coming up to soon.

----------


## planenutz

> Update on my renewal - note Tauranga region
> March 19 online application submitted
> 7th April wife sent in her form
> 12th April my mate sent his in - declined as referee as now brother in law even though not legally married 
> 12th April asked another mate to do it
> 15th April send to vetting officer 
> Last night 21st April vetting officer called me at 8:30 to jack up an interview (me booked for Friday 23rd - mate the good bugger went into the station today and did his bit - was visiting wife at work today) 
> 35 days so far to get to interview stages - pretty happy with that.


I'm heartened to hear that @Gibo - it almost seems too good to be true...

We have interviews this coming week but we've been waiting since November.  Hopefully they're starting to get on top of the backlog in some places, but its unlikely given the numbers. I feel for those who wanted to go duck shooting this year but can't. That sucks. Its all incredibly disappointing and its all thanks to inept management from the very top...

----------


## cambo

My son's application went in at the start of Dec...still haven't heard anything

----------


## Rusky

Update. Applied end of January. Referee interviewed and myself last week. Need to beef up security a bit so officer coming back tomorrow to give the all good remark hopefully. 

Officer said they have been flat out being tasked to do these firearm applications/renewals and have a target to meet by end of May.

----------


## GDMP

> Hmmm, this is all a bit confusing, my arms officer said i had 'passed' and i could collect both my firearms & ammo from my friends safe, 
> 
> but i had to be supervised for waterfowl shooting on opening weekend and im not 'allowed' to have my own shotgun unless 'supervised' by a FAL owner with only one shotgun between us????
> 
> seems they 'make it up' as they go....?


Sounds to me like your arms officer is certainly confused....in order for you to uplift your firearms and ammo you must legally have a current license...and if you do have a license then obviously no supervision from another license holder is required.

----------


## BSA

> Sounds to me like your arms officer is certainly confused....in order for you to uplift your firearms and ammo you must legally have a current license...and if you do have a license then obviously no supervision from another license holder is required.


That is not uncommon. Some AO's have a propensity to interpret their duties to suit their own agenda. Depending on district I have heard some shocking stories but for myself I have always had good buggers to deal with but am yet to have any dealings with my present district AO. I do have my first mail-order in the works (for ammo) so I am watching/waiting with interest.

----------


## Gibo

Vetting officer was happy with me and my security on Friday. Advised I should see my new licence in a few weeks. Will keep you posted. 

Didnt even want to see in the safe... I found that a bit odd, what if I had prohibited firearms?

----------


## bumblefoot

> Vetting officer was happy with me and my security on Friday. Advised I should see my new licence in a few weeks. Will keep you posted. Didnt even want to see in the safe... I found that a bit odd, what if I had prohibited firearms?


I made him look at mine; just to cover my arse. Same with where I hid the key and where I had the bolts and ammo separately stored. He didn't want to check but I asked him to, again as a butt covering exercise... Just my luck to get burgled and they say that I hadn't shown them. Probably paranoid, but better to be safe than sorry. He was a good dude though  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Yeah I had the keys in my hand and all, just said no its fine I am not here to look inside....

----------


## Rusky

You do multi choice test Gibo? My officer wasnt even going to test me until I asked and insisted he tested me. Could just see some senior officer asking for test results and delaying the process. 10/10. First to get all correct after 6 other applications. They were fairly simple I thought...

----------


## altair

Well got the news today my application has been given the green light, and I should have my FAL in the letterbox within 3 weeks. I'm really happy about that, has taken a year roughly, with some help from the local arms guy. Really pleased!

----------


## Gibo

> You do multi choice test Gibo? My officer wasnt even going to test me until I asked and insisted he tested me. Could just see some senior officer asking for test results and delaying the process. 10/10. First to get all correct after 6 other applications. They were fairly simple I thought...


Yeah mate, she handed me her tablet to use after asking me if I or anyone I had been in contact with had been to Auckland  :Grin:  didnt want any Jafa germs. 
The questions were all logical and easy enough to answer.

----------


## Shadowsol

phoned the Waikato arms officer - asked if possible to get an update as I've pretty much missed the roar - still in process and shouldnt be far away.... applied in December to make sure it was sorted for the roar... expired just before things kicked off....

----------


## Rush

I had my interview and security inspection a month ago. Chased up this week and they could not guarantee a time frame but estimated within the next month for the card to show up. I applied 8 months ago.

I was under the impression that I would get an email with my application outcome before the card was produced, but they said that is not the case (for central district, at least). But it was most likely good news that I hadn't heard anything! So when the card shows up I know I've been successful.   

I take it from the response that my application is still waiting for the rubber stamp. Back to checking the mail twice a day I guess.

----------


## tetawa

Listened to an Arms Officer from "head office" yesterday on  the Farming Show, Newstalk ZB, he made a statement when asked that it's ok to shoot yourself while supervising an unlicensed hunter, always had been led to believe if your supervising you were only allowed one firearm between the two of you. Also was queried about farmers changing farms at end of the season whom were waiting for license renewal, didn't really answer that question. Just stated there were ways to sort it, a bit tough if it's Waikato to Southland and your mate who is storing for you in the Waikato doesn't want a drive south to find Southland storage for you.

----------


## Gibo

Its never ok to shoot yourself  :Wink:

----------


## Finnwolf

> Its never ok to shoot yourself


I too thought that - i believe it smarts in an eye watering way!

----------


## Rush

Yep I had to re-read that sentence lol

----------


## Allgood

> Listened to an Arms Officer from "head office" yesterday on  the Farming Show, Newstalk ZB, *he made a statement when asked that it's ok to shoot yourself while supervising an unlicensed hunter, always had been led to believe if your supervising you were only allowed one firearm between the two of you.* Also was queried about farmers changing farms at end of the season whom were waiting for license renewal, didn't really answer that question. Just stated there were ways to sort it, a bit tough if it's Waikato to Southland and your mate who is storing for you in the Waikato doesn't want a drive south to find Southland storage for you.


Police website.............. https://www.police.govt.nz/advice-se...aland-firearms

And the relevant section which states...*'Anyone can use a hunting and target shooting rifle or shotgun without a licence if they are under the immediate supervision of a licence holder. ‘Immediate supervision’ means the licensed person is within reach and can control the firearm. The supervisor must not be using another firearm at the same time.'
*

Its not a case of them not reading from the same page from the same book, they aren't even in the same fucking library!!! No wonder the firearms licensing procedure is such a mess.

----------


## tetawa

> Police website.............. https://www.police.govt.nz/advice-se...aland-firearms
> 
> And the relevant section which states...*'Anyone can use a hunting and target shooting rifle or shotgun without a licence if they are under the immediate supervision of a licence holder. ‘Immediate supervision’ means the licensed person is within reach and can control the firearm. The supervisor must not be using another firearm at the same time.'
> *
> 
> Its not a case of them not reading from the same page from the same book, they aren't even in the same fucking library!!! No wonder the firearms licensing procedure is such a mess.


Well aware of that, The Farming show got him on to tidy a few details up, this is what the end result is, left hand doesn't know what the right hands doing.

----------


## Allgood

> Well aware of that, The Farming show got him on to tidy a few details up, this is what the end result is, left hand doesn't know what the right hands doing.


Hopefully someone recorded the interview as it would possibly make a good defense if the constables/police who are teaming up with wildlife rangers on opening weekend decide to follow their own website advice and start enforcing what they believe is correct.......

----------


## Cigar

The Police website says "use" and "using", so I take that to mean the supervisor can have another firearm, and can shoot, but you shouldn't both be shooting at the same time.
Most of my hunts nowadays are with an unlicensed inexperienced young fella or two and I only take the one rifle, but thats my personal preference.

----------


## Got-ya

> Hopefully someone recorded the interview as it would possibly make a good defense if the constables/police who are teaming up with wildlife rangers on opening weekend decide to follow their own website advice and start enforcing what they believe is correct.......


Ok question. Assuming you have a current FAL I always thought and had been told you had 7 days to present your licence at the local cop shop if you did not have it on you at the time. As this changed?

----------


## small_caliber

https://www.rnz.co.nz/national/progr...cence-renewals from RNZ.

I have also heard that TV1 are looking for people that are having long waits to have their firearms license renewed

----------


## Shadowsol

emailed in a complaint to the complaints authority today - unacceptable.
1) the huge delay
2) Police refusal to clarify what I had to do when my licence expired - could I still store my firearms? I live on a farm - am I still able to conduct pest control? Do I need to hand my firearms to someone else to hold? couldn't get answers other than my renewal was submitted in early December, is in process and hopefully wont be far away...

----------


## Gibo

My renewal turned up today, March 18 to May 12th. Not bad

----------


## Rushy

> My renewal turned up today, March 18 to May 12th. Not bad


Preferential treatment Gibo.  How much was the graft payment?

----------


## tetawa

> Preferential treatment Gibo.  How much was the graft payment?


If it was "Waikato" would have been lucky to arrive by xmas. haha.

----------


## Gibo

Good looks and charm lads  :Wink:

----------


## Shadowsol

5 1/2 months - my reference person (non related) has now been interviewed, I haven't heard anything yet but hopefully its getting done now...

----------


## Rusky

Got my renewal licence yesterday. 

4 month wait from start of application to new licence in my hand.

----------


## Martin358

my brother has waited 8 months so far

----------


## Rush

Some facts and figures. It has been 285 days since I applied as a first-time applicant and 72 days since my interview and safe inspection. I've been told I should have the card in roughly a month three times now - I'm halfway through the third. At least last time I was told that the card had actually been ordered - but with the delays so far I'm teetering between hope and despair by the hour. Leaning into the despair right now as I suspect the card has been lost by the post. Otherwise I'm unsure how it can take up to a month for a card to be produced and posted. Anyone have some inside knowledge there?

----------


## buzzman

> Some facts and figures. It has been 285 days since I applied as a first-time applicant and 72 days since my interview and safe inspection. I've been told I should have the card in roughly a month three times now - I'm halfway through the third. At least last time I was told that the card had actually been ordered - but with the delays so far I'm teetering between hope and despair by the hour. Leaning into the despair right now as I suspect the card has been lost by the post. Otherwise I'm unsure how it can take up to a month for a card to be produced and posted. Anyone have some inside knowledge there?


My card took 3 weeks to show up,give them another call cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rush

Good to know it does actually take that long. My 3 weeks will be on Monday. I'll chase up at 4 if not received by then (otherwise I assume I'll be told to wait).

----------


## Russian 22.

> Good looks and charm lads


Whatever helps you sleep at night.

----------


## Kopua Cowboy

Wife's new card turned up the day before we shifted to a new farm, so now it is lost. It took them 15.5 months to process her renewal. Now we get to find out how long they take to process a replacement  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

Mine took 6 months, fukd up my roar though and opening weekend for ducks.... :Sick:

----------


## Shadowsol

6 months today since I applied for renewal - have had the interviews etc a couple of weeks ago so with some luck the card will arrive soon...

----------


## 7mmwsm

Has anyone got a lawyer involved over this?
If everyone stated talking to them through lawyers, surely things would move faster, or they would start issuing temporary licences.

----------


## Shadowsol

> Has anyone got a lawyer involved over this?
> If everyone stated talking to them through lawyers, surely things would move faster, or they would start issuing temporary licences.


didn't go to a lawyer but have lodged an official complaint to the Independent Police Complaint Authority (which states it can take up to 4 months) - and i'm certain that is the only reason I have now been interviewed as the local arms office phoned to apologize and the vetter phoned me to say she had been instructed to urgently conduct my interviews / security check within 2 weeks of lodging...

----------


## Gibo

> didn't go to a lawyer but have lodged an official complaint to the Independent Police Complaint Authority (which states it can take up to 4 months) - and i'm certain that is the only reason I have now been interviewed as the local arms office phoned to apologize and the vetter phoned me to say she had been instructed to urgently conduct my interviews / security check within 2 weeks of lodging...


Sounds like a way to speed things up alright  :Thumbsup:

----------


## imaca

So the answer is to submit your application and IPCA complaint at the same time.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Ok so I store a few rifles for an estate, Mr Plod has them noted as me holding them, Son has sold one to a mate, no prob with that, new owner is calling to my place to pick up. Now I sight his firearms licence and then notify said Plod to get said firearm off my ticket. Is there anything else I must do to keep everybody safe?

----------


## Rushy

> Is there anything else I must do to keep everybody safe?


Stop driving on New Zealand roads ya bloody corner cutter.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## T.FOYE

Never hurts to send a polite email to ask how things are going. I just did and got an immediate reaction within 1 day of my inquiry last week so that was good

----------


## Rush

Yeah, if anything, Central have been prompt in their email responses.

----------


## JoshC

Took three working days for the Police to process my speeding ticket and deliver it to my RD mail box this week (for doing 94kph with an empty trailer on my 200 series... :XD: ), yet this backlog of firearms licenses and issues sounds like it isn't getting much better? Something tells me that it's either waaaaay down their priority list or its deliberate.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Took three working days for the Police to process my speeding ticket and deliver it to my RD mail box this week (for doing 94kph with an empty trailer on my 200 series...), yet this backlog of firearms licenses and issues sounds like it isn't getting much better? Something tells me that it's either waaaaay down their priority list or its deliberate.


See what happens if you wait eighteen months to pay it.
I'm picking you will need a lawyer though. 
94 kms is probably worth getting a lawyer involved just on principle.

----------


## JoshC

> See what happens if you wait eighteen months to pay it.
> I'm picking you will need a lawyer though. 
> 94 kms is probably worth getting a lawyer involved just on principle.


Haha, first traffic infringement I've had in 13 years and I average 1000kms a week...so not bad going. Admittedly I did have my cruise control set at 92, so I knew I was going over 90...  :Wtfsmilie:   :Wink:

----------


## Scouser

> didn't go to a lawyer but have lodged an official complaint to the Independent Police Complaint Authority (which states it can take up to 4 months) - and i'm certain that is the only reason I have now been interviewed as the local arms office phoned to apologize and the vetter phoned me to say she had been instructed to urgently conduct my interviews / security check within 2 weeks of lodging...


That exactly what i did....things sped up considerably after that, including a phone call and apology from the "ROZZERS'........(Haven't used that in years, just had to put it in......) :Psmiley:

----------


## Finnwolf

> Haha, first traffic infringement I've had in 13 years and I average 1000kms a week...so not bad going. Admittedly I did have my cruise control set at 92, so I knew I was going over 90...


Speed camera was it?

----------


## JoshC

> Speed camera was it?


No, highway patrol. Not a friendly one, short and ginger. Gave me a lecture about speeding with a trailer on...

----------


## Rush

Another update. My card was never produced because of an unknown fault. It has been produced now (or so I'm told) and it's going to take up to 6 weeks for it to be delivered.

----------


## Finnwolf

> No, highway patrol. Not a friendly one, short and ginger. Gave me a lecture about speeding with a trailer on...


Bummer!
Always thought it was only the cameras that gave out tickets for low speeds like you were doing.

----------


## JoshC

> Bummer!
> Always thought it was only the cameras that gave out tickets for low speeds like you were doing.


"Zero tolerance" these days apparently

----------


## 35whelen

So does that mean that we should have zero tolerance for the police stuff up with Chch killer getting licensed and any and all other police failures to obey the laws of our country???? Next thing you know there'll be a Police complaints complaints department for them to complain about our complaints.... Hurry  up covid....

----------


## Micky Duck

> So does that mean that we should have zero tolerance for the police stuff up with Chch killer getting licensed and any and all other police failures to obey the laws of our country???? Next thing you know there'll be a Police complaints complaints department for them to complain about our complaints.... Hurry  up covid....


comments like THIS....are the very reason the licencing is NOW taking so long....you cant have it both ways....when you bitch n moan they werent doing the job correctly,they will make sure to double cross T and double dot I  from this day forthwith...... all that cross reference checking etc is going to take longer....and nobody wants to make the next cockup so they will be going slower still to be 100% sure n certain before signing off on licence.

----------


## Cigar

It was announced a year or two ago that the policy for speeding was changing and it was zero tolerance. It used to be a 5 or 10 kph over policy. They had applied the zero tolerance policy on some long weekends (announced on TV and radio), and in school zones.
1 kph over the limit has always been breaking the law, but now they enforce it.

----------


## Happy Jack

One of our workers has now been waiting a year for his FAL, told me he sat the practical test 12 months to the day yesterday.

----------


## Danger Mouse

> It was announced a year or two ago that the policy for speeding was changing and it was zero tolerance. It used to be a 5 or 10 kph over policy. They had applied the zero tolerance policy on some long weekends (announced on TV and radio), and in school zones.
> 1 kph over the limit has always been breaking the law, but now they enforce it.


Which is unreasonable given the accuracy of car speedometers

----------


## Finnwolf

> Which is unreasonable given the accuracy of car speedometers


Just about all speedos read higher than actual speed, putting larger diameter tyres on can stuff up that though.

----------


## 35whelen

It's called Rule creep.... or frog in a pot syndrome. Throw a frog into a pot of warm water and it jumps out.... throw it into cold water and slowly heat it up, the frog falls asleep and dies.....
Our rules and taxes have been slowly changing for the past 40 years.  
Remember when you could park your car up for a few years. Pull it out get a wof re rego it and away you'd go. Not any more...now you have to put it on hold and if you don't remember that the debt collector arrives with a big bill.... 
Speed cameras give you a fine but they don't stop you for 15 minutes and write you a ticket and check out the vehicle? 
Call me old fashioned but police out there patrolling the streets and highways is better than a $250k camera snitching on ya and stuffing the  Gov't bank account... 
The law is the law and no one should be above it.. You do realize that if Chch mass murderer hadn't been able to get license to get weapons ! There's a fair chance that the buyback would not have happened... any way  not going to change it now..... The anti gun movement has made the most of the event to push their agendas and ideals.... nothing new really.

----------


## vulcannz

> It's called Rule creep.... or frog in a pot syndrome. Throw a frog into a pot of warm water and it jumps out.... throw it into cold water and slowly heat it up, the frog falls asleep and dies.....


Just FYI, that's been proven to be bollocks. The frog jumps out.

----------


## Louie

Bought a box of ammo today, the new purchasing rules are inact. I had to provide my license and cell no#, while cockey behind the counter spent 5 mins punching in info. no qualms but interesting nonetheless.

----------


## possummatti

Hey guys . Been bloody years since ive commented on this forum . However , regarding the licensing. A good mate of mine recently got put through the ringer by the cops  for a accusation that thank god got proved false . He lost his licence when he got charged but now that hes been cleared of any wrong doing cant get any answers as to wether he can have his licence back or re apply . 
Has anyone else been through this ? Feel free to pm me . Cheers ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

your local copper who does licences is a good fella...... stay calm,stay cool and be polite.....hopefully all will be seen in better light and will blow over and all can go back to normal.....no point in getting het up about things,it makes you look un fit..... thats my advice.
my UNDERSTANDING of things...if its been revoked...very very hard to get back
if its been handed back or suspended.....not so much.
good luck,keep us posted please.

----------


## Shadowsol

interviewed for renewal a month ago at home with all checks completed. Just phoned to check on progress - the arms clerk informs me I haven't been interviewed yet but they have just sent my file to the vetter to arrange an interview....
6 1/2 months from application now

----------


## cambo

Sons application went through finally. 6mths later.
Booked him in to the course as soon as he got his email. He sat his test today. Past easily.
The long wait for vetting now.....hopefully its not too drawn out as it was only sept last year when he was vetted for my renewal

----------


## northdude

> So does that mean that we should have zero tolerance for the police stuff up with Chch killer getting licensed and any and all other police failures to obey the laws of our country???? Next thing you know there'll be a Police complaints complaints department for them to complain about our complaints.... Hurry  up covid....


pretty soon if you speak out against them it will be hate speech. Nice simple solution to that pesky little problem...

----------


## northdude

> comments like THIS....are the very reason the licencing is NOW taking so long....you cant have it both ways....when you bitch n moan they werent doing the job correctly,they will make sure to double cross T and double dot I  from this day forthwith...... all that cross reference checking etc is going to take longer....and nobody wants to make the next cockup so they will be going slower still to be 100% sure n certain before signing off on licence.


why cant they just do it the old way?? this shit didn't happen back then and it didn't take long to process....until they decided to streamline the process just another good idea from this mob why the fuk would you streamline the process of issuing someone with the means to legally use a firearm....

----------


## Rush

Licence arrived today. So 10 months for me as a first timer.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Licence arrived today. So 10 months for me as a first timer.


On that time basis youll be applying for your renewal a year before your current licence expires? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rush

> On that time basis you’ll be applying for your renewal a year before your current licence expires?


That's what I'm intending to do!  haha

----------


## hakka_ranger

> Licence arrived today. So 10 months for me as a first timer.


Gratz man. M still waiting almost a year since I applied in mid of July 2020

----------


## Rush

Damn. Good luck - as frustrated as I was, it's sad to know there are others who have been waiting longer.

----------


## Shadowsol

6.5 months ago I applied for renewal.
at 5 months I filed a complaint with IPCA
within 2 weeks my interviews were all done and I received a phone call and apology from police.
in the last week I follwed up - still not finalized by a senior Sargent. 
IPCA responded this week that they were satisfied as I had received an apology and police had promised to prioritize my licence.
I replied to the IPCA yesterday that if it had been prioritized could I please get a time line as it still had not been issued and was in fact not even finalized yet after 6.5months.
This morning I received a phone call to confirm my licence is now current as of 8am this morning, the card will be with me within 2 weeks and they have emailed me confirmation that my licence is current and I can resume legal firearm ownership and usage.

It looks like the IPCA is the best course of action to get it sorted....

----------


## csmiffy

Bro in law finally got his license 6 weeks ago.
Started early last year.
After hassling them various times finally got it.
Got hold of the FAO and told yup it's all done.
Rang 18th may, license issued 14th may.
13 or 14 months since test.
Only got a 5 year license
First time license holder

----------


## planenutz

My daughter was interviewed and told it was all good... expect the license to arrive in 6 weeks. That was 10 weeks ago. I'm starting to lose my sense of humour.

Thing is, these new 5 year licenses are going to cause a significant hiccup at the next round of renewals. The police are clearly struggling to get through a ridiculous backlog of both new issues and renewals and it doesn't sound like its going to get any easier for them inside the next 2 years. So what do you think is going to happen when these half-life licenses start to expire? Suddenly they have just doubled their workload at a time when they're not coping to begin with, only getting half the required numbers out the door. Come 2026 they're going to be four times busier than they are now... not even giving consideration to those of us who start the process 12 months in advance in anticipation of the ridiculous lead times. 

Dropping the license to 5 years is typical bureaucratic shortsightedness. They just have no clue and no forethought.

----------


## Kelton

I must have got lucky 6 weeks

----------


## Rush

I suspect that's Wanganui for you. Not bad. When I was in Wilson's the other day the man at the counter said he hadn't heard of anyone waiting as long as I had (10 months).

----------


## Kelton

> I suspect that's Wanganui for you. Not bad. When I was in Wilson's the other day the man at the counter said he hadn't heard of anyone waiting as long as I had (10 months).


I did maybe think given the arms officers are by regions I must have being at a lucky date where they were able to get cracking right away . My little brothers just waited 2 months for his new card to arrive though so my real wait could still be coming fingers crossed anyhow it's being tricky with out it

----------


## hakka_ranger

why couldn't they issue a temporary paper based license like the driving license before the actual card arrive

----------


## Canty Newbie

I got mine last month after 13 months from lodging my application. 4 months wait to do the course, another 8 months wait until I was seen for interview then 1 month wait until the licence arrived in the mail. Im in Christchurch

----------


## Cyclops

> why couldn't they issue a temporary paper based license like the driving license before the actual card arrive


They can give you your license number before your real plastic card arrives. 
I lost my license, applied for a replacement, in the interim the local firearms office wrote my number on a piece of paper stamped it and added their phone number for anyone to confirm my status. 

My replacement FAL arrived in a couple of weeks, then I found the original. So now I have two copies.

----------


## Rush

Check your copies - the newest one should have a new version number which will be the only version that will validate in online checks (if that's a thing yet).

----------


## Pete_D

Does anyone know if you can submit your application etc before your 16th Birthday just to avoid even further delays ?

----------


## Cyclops

> Check your copies - the newest one should have a new version number which will be the only version that will validate in online checks (if that's a thing yet).


Both copies predate the version numbering, so in effect both are valid. 
This is why they brought in version numbering.

----------


## Cyclops

> Does anyone know if you can submit your application etc before your 16th Birthday just to avoid even further delays ?


I believe you cannot complete the process before one's 16th birthday. 

It is a shame. 
My son got his learners driver license and FAL on his 16th birthday.
I reminded him both were licenses that could accidentally kill, more likely with his drivers than his FAL.

----------


## Maca49

> That's not the point of it. The point of it is an embuggerance to you so you give up your license and do something else


So if they are to handle your firearms, will they also be licensed? Because they should be!

----------


## Maca49

> They can give you your license number before your real plastic card arrives. 
> I lost my license, applied for a replacement, in the interim the local firearms office wrote my number on a piece of paper stamped it and added their phone number for anyone to confirm my status. 
> 
> My replacement FAL arrived in a couple of weeks, then I found the original. So now I have two copies.


Give it to Cindy for the Mongrel Mob!

----------


## Tasbay

> So if they are to handle your firearms, will they also be licensed? Because they should be!


NZ Police and Military are exempt when handling firearms in the course of their work, that includes Police civilian employees.

----------


## planenutz

> Does anyone know if you can submit your application etc before your 16th Birthday just to avoid even further delays ?


 @Pete_D unfortunately you can no longer do this. 

When my son went through the process 4 years ago he carried out his Mountain Safety Course a couple of months before his 16th birthday and handed in his FAL application forms the week before his birthday. This resulted in him getting his plastic card within 6 weeks of turning 16. The application process changed about 18 months ago and when my daughter approached her 16th birthday last September we found you now need to be 16 in order to book the Mountain Safety Course. In some locations this might mean you need to wait several months before you can attend the course due to demand. Once the course has been done then you can get the 36-page FAL application form submitted. Don't forget the two 16-page referee forms too. By the finish you will certainly know how to spell your name, know your address, recall your telephone number and Drivers Licence number... nothing like filling those details in multiple times.

Our timeline so far...

Mid September - turned 16, booked MSC
Late November - completed MSC
Late November - submitted FAL application
Late April - interviews, advised license should arrive in 6 weeks
12 weeks later no license, no responses to emails, phone not even picked up at Dunedin Police Station. Just rings. 


I think we need to employ the American cost-benefit analysis ideas where government departments need to justify the forms they create and review the time it takes to complete them, then state on the form the expected time necessary to complete it. Adding new multiple-page forms duplicating data is a waste of effort but bureaucrats love it.

----------


## Pete_D

Thanks @planenutz that sounds long winded and painfully slow......Happy birthday son and welcome to bureaucratic real world when you turn 16 !!!!

----------


## planenutz

> Thanks @planenutz that sounds long winded and painfully slow......Happy birthday son and welcome to bureaucratic real world when you turn 16 !!!!


Yep... you got that right! 

Its a shame they've fucked up what was a pretty good system. The new forms now ask you to fill in answers to the questions they used to ask you during your interview so the inverview process is slightly shorter and easier. That said, I think the 'old' system was better because it provided the vetting officer an opportunity to talk to the applicant and to get a better understanding of their thoughts, motivations and plans. Now you're putting those down on paper but with time to plan your response. 

My work colleagues in Australia keep telling me their FAL process is long and difficult. So much so that it provides disincentive to anyone who thinks they want to go down that road. Their perception is NZ has a much easier system to navigate. I disagree - our process was always more robust and in fact it was always more involved than theirs. They don't have face to face interviews for a start. They do have a "stand down time" but that is far shorter than our current bureaucrat-imposed compulsory stand down time of a year or more due to the inefficiencies and lack of man-power in the relevant departments. To say this is all very disappointing is a bloody understatement. 

I wish you and your son luck. Its a process, but one you just need to knuckle down into and see through to the end. Damned if I'm going to let added layers of Labour-government-induced bullshit put me or my family off enjoying my recreational activities just because of a little bit more paperwork.

----------


## Frodo

> Yep... you got that right! 
> 
> Its a shame they've fucked up what was a pretty good system. The new forms now ask you to fill in answers to the questions they used to ask you during your interview so the inverview process is slightly shorter and easier. That said, I think the 'old' system was better because it provided the vetting officer an opportunity to talk to the applicant and to get a better understanding of their thoughts, motivations and plans. Now you're putting those down on paper but with time to plan your response. 
> 
> My work colleagues in Australia keep telling me their FAL process is long and difficult. So much so that it provides disincentive to anyone who thinks they want to go down that road. Their perception is NZ has a much easier system to navigate. I disagree - our process was always more robust and in fact it was always more involved than theirs. They don't have face to face interviews for a start. They do have a "stand down time" but that is far shorter than our current bureaucrat-imposed compulsory stand down time of a year or more due to the inefficiencies and lack of man-power in the relevant departments. To say this is all very disappointing is a bloody understatement. 
> 
> I wish you and your son luck. Its a process, but one you just need to knuckle down into and see through to the end. *Damned if I'm going to let added layers of Labour-government-induced bullshit put me or my family off enjoying my recreational activities just because of a little bit more paperwork.*


Good onya.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MSL

> Does anyone know if you can submit your application etc before your 16th Birthday just to avoid even further delays ?


I completed the at home interview and security inspection before turning 16.  Was a while ago though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy Jack

Weird 2 years ago the MSC course was the last thing I did. Submitted form, did interviews, referees got interviewed, did my course licence duly arrived.

I wasn't able to do the course before any of the other things had happened.

----------


## Tigerbarb

Just a quick question do you have to wait for the license card before bying a firearm?
Got confirmation that license has bee granted but the card will take 6 weeks to arrive.

----------


## buzzman

> Just a quick question do you have to wait for the license card before bying a firearm?
> Got confirmation that license has bee granted but the card will take 6 weeks to arrive.


Pretty sure you will have to wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cyclops

> Just a quick question do you have to wait for the license card before bying a firearm?
> Got confirmation that license has bee granted but the card will take 6 weeks to arrive.


I have obtained my license number separately from the actual license. 
Talk to your local firearms office - they may able to provide you with your number. 
A retailer can then phone them to confirm the details.

That's what happened to me when I was waiting for a replacement license.

----------


## CovertHunter

I applied for a first time License December 2020, Will be a 9 month wait by the time I do the course in September 21. 

What was interesting is I emailed the FAO a couple weeks ago about the wait time, I then received a confirmation letter the next day that was dated a couple months back.. wtf

Also is anyone able to tell me if the "practical training" after the test is a 1 on 1 or a group activity? cheers

----------


## Fatberg

> I applied for a first time License December 2020, Will be a 9 month wait by the time I do the course in September 21. 
> 
> What was interesting is I emailed the FAO a couple weeks ago about the wait time, I then received a confirmation letter the next day that was dated a couple months back.. wtf
> 
> Also is anyone able to tell me if the "practical training" after the test is a 1 on 1 or a group activity? cheers


Bad news for you but it's probably going to be much longer than a 9 month wait, after the test you still have to wait until the AO gets in touch for the safe inspection and interview. In my case that was 4 months after I did the test. Then you'll have to wait after that for them to tell you the outcome. And then you'll have to wait more to get the actual licence card in the mail.

The test itself is harder that I expected, they get everyone to sit it right at the beginning and you can only get 2 questions out of 30 wrong, except for the first 7 or 8 questions where you can't get any wrong. If you fail this test you'll be able to resit it with the alternate version at the end of the course. If you fail this then that's it. Don't underestimate the test, just under half the group I was with failed both attempts (although the instructor did say this was the most he had ever seen fail, maybe the group I was in was particularly bad). If I hadn't studied the whole arms code and relied on the online modules I would have failed it.

The practical training is probably the easiest part of the day. They split everyone into groups of 4 - 5 and you take turns practicing moving bolt action and semi auto (deactivated) .22s through the various states (load, action, instant, unload) and saying what state the firearm is in out loud. The course I did had no functioning pump actions but I believe they use these as well. The instructor walks around observing and if you visibly have no idea, are pointing firearms in an unsafe direction, or generally not inspiring confidence he may make notes and notify the police of his thoughts. How I found this out was that one lady in the group I was with was terrifyingly incompetent to the point that most people noticed and / or remarked on it. I asked the instructor after the course what happens in these cases as she technically did pass the theory test.

----------


## CovertHunter

> Bad news for you but it's probably going to be much longer than a 9 month wait, after the test you still have to wait until the AO gets in touch for the safe inspection and interview. In my case that was 4 months after I did the test. Then you'll have to wait after that for them to tell you the outcome. And then you'll have to wait more to get the actual licence card in the mail.
> 
> The test itself is harder that I expected, they get everyone to sit it right at the beginning and you can only get 2 questions out of 30 wrong, except for the first 7 or 8 questions where you can't get any wrong. If you fail this test you'll be able to resit it with the alternate version at the end of the course. If you fail this then that's it. Don't underestimate the test, just under half the group I was with failed both attempts (although the instructor did say this was the most he had ever seen fail, maybe the group I was in was particularly bad). If I hadn't studied the whole arms code and relied on the online modules I would have failed it.
> 
> The practical training is probably the easiest part of the day. They split everyone into groups of 4 - 5 and you take turns practicing moving bolt action and semi auto (deactivated) .22s through the various states (load, action, instant, unload) and saying what state the firearm is in out loud. The course I did had no functioning pump actions but I believe they use these as well. The instructor walks around observing and if you visibly have no idea, are pointing firearms in an unsafe direction, or generally not inspiring confidence he may make notes and notify the police of his thoughts. How I found this out was that one lady in the group I was with was terrifyingly incompetent to the point that most people noticed and / or remarked on it. I asked the instructor after the course what happens in these cases as she technically did pass the theory test.



Thanks for that, very helpful, I wasn't sure what to expect and there is no in-depth info about the course other than the description when booking it, cheers

Unfortunately, I think you are right about my license, I'm not expecting it until next year especially after reading other guys' experiences on here. I will be staying on the AO case from now on though.

----------


## Rush

The test isn't too bad if you're prepared. I watched/read the online modules, skimmed the arms code and repeated until I could pass all of the online quizzes with no wrong answers. There were no left field questions in the actual test, I felt, if you're familiar with the online tests. There were about 12 of us on the day of the course, and two failed the test on the first run. As far as I know, they passed the second round.

That's bad luck with the wait for the course referral. That was the only prompt part of my experience when applying.

Edit: whoops, I skimmed the Arms Act,  not the code. I recommend reading the code in full.

----------


## rewa

> Interesting; a few of days ago had the firearm licencing dept ring to ask how long ago my last long term relationship was. I told them 6-years. They said that if it was 5-years or under ago they now have to contact your ex to speak to them too..... When she rang me she said that the licence will be through soon


That is disturbing given the nature of relationships generally. I still talk to ex GFs from way back, and ex-wife, but, most guys I know dont, and would get 'bad-press' from them, if they were interviewed. This is the most dodgy thing i have heard so far. Police would know full-well, that most recent 'Ex's', would only have negative things to say. Why would they pursue this avenue, where there isnt some Legal-history of abuse etc. ?  (you wouldnt get a licence if there was, and they would already know about it). People need to be informed about this...'No Officer, I'm gay, Barry over there was my last fling..hey Barry, should I be allowed to own a firearm ?'...Barry..'Yeh mate, absolutely'...See Officer..all good...you're not gay by any chance ?'

----------


## hakka_ranger

I applied in July 2021, took the exam in Sept 2021, I am still waiting for the vetting officer to contact my reference today. Of course this may be the Aucklander usual waiting time  :Sad:  

I am always patient but I think this is too long to be honest.

----------


## CovertHunter

> I applied in July 2021, took the exam in Sept 2021, I am still waiting for the vetting officer to contact my reference today. Of course this may be the Aucklander usual waiting time  
> 
> I am always patient but I think this is too long to be honest.


Do you mean 2020?

Don't understand you're date..

----------


## Chur Bay

I got mine this week. Put my application in back in Feb  I think.

----------


## Tigerbarb

Applied late January 2020 got licence a week ago .

----------


## hakka_ranger

> Do you mean 2020?
> 
> Don't understand you're date..


Opps sorry yeah it was 2020

----------


## small_caliber

> Bad news for you but it's probably going to be much longer than a 9 month wait, after the test you still have to wait until the AO gets in touch for the safe inspection and interview. In my case that was 4 months after I did the test. Then you'll have to wait after that for them to tell you the outcome. And then you'll have to wait more to get the actual licence card in the mail.
> 
> The test itself is harder that I expected, they get everyone to sit it right at the beginning and you can only get 2 questions out of 30 wrong, except for the first 7 or 8 questions where you can't get any wrong. If you fail this test you'll be able to resit it with the alternate version at the end of the course. If you fail this then that's it. Don't underestimate the test, just under half the group I was with failed both attempts (although the instructor did say this was the most he had ever seen fail, maybe the group I was in was particularly bad). If I hadn't studied the whole arms code and relied on the online modules I would have failed it.
> 
> The practical training is probably the easiest part of the day. They split everyone into groups of 4 - 5 and you take turns practicing moving bolt action and semi auto (deactivated) .22s through the various states (load, action, instant, unload) and saying what state the firearm is in out loud. The course I did had no functioning pump actions but I believe they use these as well. The instructor walks around observing and if you visibly have no idea, are pointing firearms in an unsafe direction, or generally not inspiring confidence he may make notes and notify the police of his thoughts. How I found this out was that one lady in the group I was with was terrifyingly incompetent to the point that most people noticed and / or remarked on it. I asked the instructor after the course what happens in these cases as she technically did pass the theory test.


These must be something new, Load is self explanatory and so is unload, "action" to me when talking about a firearm is the part of a rifle that the barrel, scope and stock are attached to and the only instant thing I can think of when mentioned in relation to a firearm is "instant gun blue" or instant coffee.

To me, for simplicity a firearm is either loaded or unloaded so what are they now teaching new applicants?

----------


## Fatberg

> These must be something new, Load is self explanatory and so is unload, "action" to me when talking about a firearm is the part of a rifle that the barrel, scope and stock are attached to and the only instant thing I can think of when mentioned in relation to a firearm is "instant gun blue" or instant coffee.
> 
> To me, for simplicity a firearm is either loaded or unloaded so what are they now teaching new applicants?


They are teaching this from the online modules:

https://www.police.govt.nz/sites/def...Nlv03DE4aruskl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> They are teaching this from the online modules:
> 
> https://www.police.govt.nz/sites/def...Nlv03DE4aruskl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well watching that made me cringe....................all these years using my thumb to operate safety on my shotty....................I have been doing it incorrectly, Should have been using my trigger finger !!!! Wtf.

----------


## Steve123

> Well watching that made me cringe....................all these years using my thumb to operate safety on my shotty....................I have been doing it incorrectly, Should have been using my trigger finger !!!! Wtf.


Did you check the safety is on safe?

----------


## planenutz

Update:

After my last post where I had given up being patient and was trying to get hold of some answers I finally received an email response from the Police saying - "your application has been accepted and you will hear from the vetting officer shortly to arrange interviews..."

Well that was outstanding, considering we had done the interviews some 4 months previously. Naturally I pointed this out.  ***eye-roll moment***  I then received an email saying the application was now waiting to be audited followed by a second email a week later stating it was all approved and to expect the licence to arrive in about two weeks.

Two weeks and two days later on Monday of this week, my daughter finaly received her 5-year FAL in the mail. Time taken from woah to go - ten and a half months. 

It is interesting to note that the date of expiry is approximately the date when I beleive the application was finally approved on the 21st July 2021, not back-dated to the time of the interviews or (thankfully) the original application date in September 2020. Phew!

I'm very proud to add that for our family that's finally a "full house" so to speak... my wife, son, daughter and myself all now hold licences. YESSSSSS!

Job done.

Next: Renewals for the wife and I in 2023. Better start the process in January next year.

----------


## XR500

> These must be something new, Load is self explanatory and so is unload, "action" to me when talking about a firearm is the part of a rifle that the barrel, scope and stock are attached to and the only instant thing I can think of when mentioned in relation to a firearm is "instant gun blue" or instant coffee.
> 
> To me, for simplicity a firearm is either loaded or unloaded so what are they now teaching new applicants?


Those commands were introduced into the NZ defence Force in the late 1980's, when we transitioned from operating the SLR and the M16, to the Steyr. The Commands were definately different in the early 1980's. "Load, make ready, fire, make safe, unload" from memory. 
I think they are attempting to get commonality across Defence, Police and Civilan terminology when the handling of firearms is undertaken.

----------


## rewa

> Well watching that made me cringe....................all these years using my thumb to operate safety on my shotty....................I have been doing it incorrectly, Should have been using my trigger finger !!!! Wtf.


What he said.....

----------


## small_caliber

> Those commands were introduced into the NZ defence Force in the late 1980's, when we transitioned from operating the SLR and the M16, to the Steyr. The Commands were definately different in the early 1980's. "Load, make ready, fire, make safe, unload" from memory. 
> I think they are attempting to get commonality across Defence, Police and Civilan terminology when the handling of firearms is undertaken.


That raises the question of "Why", I am a RO and I don't use those commands on the range or when hunting, and the firearms owners I've talked to and asked if they know what these commands mean just stare at me blankly.

As soon as any ammunition is put in a firearm it is "loaded" doesn't matter if it's in the magazine or the breach, and it's only "unloaded" (therefore safe) when there is no ammunition in the breach and the magazine.

To me this is introducing complication into the "state" of a firearm and what problem are they trying to solve with this complication? What happened to "KISS"

----------


## small_caliber

> Well watching that made me cringe....................all these years using my thumb to operate safety on my shotty....................I have been doing it incorrectly, Should have been using my trigger finger !!!! Wtf.


I agree and wonder how they would explain all these states for a firearm that hasn't got a safety.

The last question in the test is

When handling a firearm containing live cartridges, when must you take extra care in case it unintentionally fires?

When closing the action
When decocking the firearm
When releasing the safety catch
All the above

This indicates you have to be careful when handling a firearm when it's loaded regardless of "state"

----------


## Ned

Treat every firearm as loaded.
Whats this 'state' of the firearm got to do with anything?

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Finnwolf

> They are teaching this from the online modules:
> 
> https://www.police.govt.nz/sites/def...Nlv03DE4aruskl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its straight from cop training, right from the 90s or earlier.

Not so useful to hunters.

Unless theyre cops?

----------


## small_caliber

> Did you check the safety is on safe?


Yeah but it doesn't matter................ the safety doesn't work  :Wink:

----------


## Frodo

If you got your first license back when they lasted 10 years, will a renewed license still be good for 10 years, or are they all 5 year licenses now??

----------


## Steve123

> Yeah but it doesn't matter................ the safety doesn't work


So long as the safety was on safe and you used your trigger finger it's all good

----------


## Cigar

> If you got your first license back when they lasted 10 years, will a renewed license still be good for 10 years, or are they all 5 year licenses now??


All renewals are 10 years, only new licenses are 5 years, and when those with a 5 yr license do their renewal it will be for 10 years (unless they change the rules again...).

----------


## CovertHunter

I am painfully working my way through these modules for my upcoming test, I assumed this was standard practice but clearly NOT! 

It seems to me they think firearms owners are all idiots and they are now treating "us" accordingly.  

Make sure the safety is on SAFE!

----------


## Micky Duck

> That raises the question of "Why", I am a RO and I don't use those commands on the range or when hunting, and the firearms owners I've talked to and asked if they know what these commands mean just stare at me blankly.
> 
> As soon as any ammunition is put in a firearm it is "loaded" doesn't matter if it's in the magazine or the breach, and it's only "unloaded" (therefore safe) when there is no ammunition in the breach and the magazine.
> 
> To me this is introducing complication into the "state" of a firearm and what problem are they trying to solve with this complication? What happened to "KISS"


a firearm IS ALWAYS LOADED...it may be empty of ammunition,but its always loaded....take the bolt out and its SAFE, plenty of action types you cannot take bolt out of,break opens when closed...ARE LOADED..... if muzzle is in safe direction...no one can be harmed....
whats a safety catch????

----------


## small_caliber

> a firearm IS ALWAYS LOADED...it may be empty of ammunition,but its always loaded....take the bolt out and its SAFE, plenty of action types you cannot take bolt out of,break opens when closed...ARE LOADED..... if muzzle is in safe direction...no one can be harmed....
> whats a safety catch????



The safety catch is the thing you yank on with your trigger finger......the video shows that :Thumbsup:

----------


## Fatberg

From memory in one of the tests there is a question about what state the firearm must be in when you reach your hunting area. It's one of the first 7 or 8 questions which you can't get wrong.

----------


## keneff

> Ok question. Assuming you have a current FAL I always thought and had been told you had 7 days to present your licence at the local cop shop if you did not have it on you at the time. As this changed?


Not correct. Forget the reference , but you MUST have your FAL on you, when shooting or in possession of a firearm. PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong. Maybe one thing less to cram in my wallet.

----------


## StrikerNZ

26. Production of firearms licence
(1)
Every holder of a firearms licence
(a)
shall produce the licence for inspection whenever required to do so by any member of the Police:
(b)
shall maintain the licence in such a condition that it may be produced in an undefaced and legible condition.
(2)
The holder of a firearms licence issued pursuant to this Act shall be deemed to have complied with subsection (1)﻿(a) if, within 7 days after having been so required to produce his licence or permit, he produces it at a place specified by the member of the Police.

Dont have to have it on you at all times, just be able to turn up to the cop shop with it within 7 days, if asked. Of course, these days they can look it up on their phone in 30 seconds most likely.

----------


## Skirch

8 months.... 8 bloody months since I put my renewal through, 7 months since they got back to my referees and 1 month and 10 days since my referees and I had our interviews.
3 months since my license expired, meaning I can't go and enjoy my guns around the farm like I usually do.

What a joke. Now it comes out that they spent $6m on taking 1000 firearms off legitimate owners. (that's 6k per firearm for those struggling with math)
Imagine if they'd put that money and effort towards catching up on licensing?

Right, done ranting, where do I make a complaint?

----------


## tetawa

> 8 months.... 8 bloody months since I put my renewal through, 7 months since they got back to my referees and 1 month and 10 days since my referees and I had our interviews.
> 3 months since my license expired, meaning I can't go and enjoy my guns around the farm like I usually do.
> 
> What a joke. Now it comes out that they spent $6m on taking 1000 firearms off legitimate owners. (that's 6k per firearm for those struggling with math)
> Imagine if they'd put that money and effort towards catching up on licensing?
> 
> Right, done ranting, where do I make a complaint?


Try your MP if not with the current lot. Don't think FA owners are on their priority list unless it's an ACT seat.

----------


## Danger Mouse

> These must be something new, Load is self explanatory and so is unload, "action" to me when talking about a firearm is the part of a rifle that the barrel, scope and stock are attached to and the only instant thing I can think of when mentioned in relation to a firearm is "instant gun blue" or instant coffee.
> 
> To me, for simplicity a firearm is either loaded or unloaded so what are they now teaching new applicants?


It's the military based weapon readiness states.
Load = magazine in
Action = cycle working parts to chamber s round and apply safety 
Instant = move safety from safe to fire.

----------


## Frodo

When it comes to renewals, does the AO give you a call beforehand to organize a date they can come and see you/inspect your safe...or do they just rock up whenever? 

I've still got 2 years left on mine, but considering starting the application process now.

----------


## rewa

> If you got your first license back when they lasted 10 years, will a renewed license still be good for 10 years, or are they all 5 year licenses now??


My 79yr-old Uncle got his FAL renewed last year, they would only do it for 5yrs. They werent keen to renew it, and didnt appreciate being told that he was sharper than them, by a referee, when asked if they thought he was 'doo-lally' in any way.

----------


## Cigar

25Duration of firearms licence
(1) A firearms licence comes into force on the date specified in the licence and, unless revoked or surrendered earlier,—
(a) expires 5 years from that date in the case of—
(i) a licence issued to a person who has never previously held a firearms licence; or
(ii) a licence issued to a person whose previous licence was revoked or surrendered; or
(iii) a licence issued to a person who allowed their previous licence to expire without applying for a new licence before the expiry date:
(b) expires 10 years from that date in any other case.

----------


## Skirch

I don't want anything to do with politicians. They're the cause of this mess.

----------


## Frodo

> My 79yr-old Uncle got his FAL renewed last year, they would only do it for 5yrs. They werent keen to renew it, and didnt appreciate being told that he was sharper than them, by a referee, when asked if they thought he was 'doo-lally' in any way.


Shooting is one of the few activities that can remain relevant for an entire lifetime. The prospect of being denied an FAL due to old age is pretty shit...especially if you're still mentally sound. 79's not all that old, either. Hope he can get it renewed once again in 5 years from now...

----------


## small_caliber

> It's the military based weapon readiness states.
> Load = magazine in
> Action = cycle working parts to chamber s round and apply safety 
> Instant = move safety from safe to fire.



So what has the military commands got to do with civilian use of firearms?
The military use their firearms for shooting at people or practicing shooting at people and have someone in command at all times.

They also use "really evil" firearms, which the public aren't allowed to use.

No civilian range uses these commands, that I'm aware of, and the majority of firearms users that have a firearms license don't know what these commands mean

----------


## T.FOYE

I'm glad civilian AOs have a different way of doing things. No need for anymore 'gun line demon' NCOs in my life going fwd!  

The problem with ROT learning is that its automatic and not real thinking. I can recall hearing a mate mumbling "catch fire c_ BOOOM!!!" as he calmly UD'd into the dirt next to somebody's foot....
He'd not taken the mag off before letting the working parts go fwd. Get that in the wrong order and you're in shite

----------


## Kelton

Yip they call they give you a questionnaire and interview again then check safe 
.mine took no more than 8 weeks from application to new card arriving

----------


## 7mmwsm

> 25Duration of firearms licence
> (1) A firearms licence comes into force on the date specified in the licence and, unless revoked or surrendered earlier,
> (a) expires 5 years from that date in the case of
> (i) a licence issued to a person who has never previously held a firearms licence; or
> (ii) a licence issued to a person whose previous licence was revoked or surrendered; or
> (iii) a licence issued to a person who allowed their previous licence to expire without applying for a new licence before the expiry date:
> (b) expires 10 years from that date in any other case.


The date on the new licence is a sore point. It is dated the day the old one expires. Often the new licence is issued months after the old one expires, so you pay for a number of months that they don't class you as licenced.

----------


## Ratherbe

Recently got my licence renewed. it took 4 months before the AO came to interview me, by which time my licence had expired by a couple of days. when he called to book my interview i brought it to his attention that my licence would be expired by the time he turned up. He then told me that if there were any firearms in my safe when he turned up he would have to confiscate them... so they had to go into hiding.
moral of the story is... don't be like me and get in early for your FAL renewal.

----------


## mikee

> The date on the new licence is a sore point. It is dated the day the old one expires. Often the new licence is issued months after the old one expires, so you pay for a number of months that they don't class you as licenced.


And during which period you are told you are NOT allowed to have guns in your possession according to plod...................and yet if the licence period is back dated then you must have been licenced after all!! WTF

----------


## CovertHunter

So I applied for my gun license December 2020 and recently got a letter saying I can now attend a Firearms Safety course IF I have a vaccine pass. 
As I am unvaccinated (don't judge me) I cannot attend and I suppose that's the end of it as I have not been given any further information. 

Is there anyone else here who has the same issue? and how does this effect renewal of gun licenses?

----------


## Rushy

> So I applied for my gun license December 2020 and recently got a letter saying I can now attend a Firearms Safety course IF I have a vaccine pass. 
> As I am unvaccinated (don't judge me) I cannot attend and I suppose that's the end of it as I have not been given any further information. 
> 
> Is there anyone else here who has the same issue? and how does this effect renewal of gun licenses?


You should inquire whether the alternative of a negative Covid test will suffice.

----------


## cambo

My sons application went through, hes done the MS course and passed the test.....that was over 12mths now. 
Still no interviews been done.

----------


## GDMP

These time delays are crazy,clearly there is a major issue with the whole process and the obvious lack of efficiency involved here.

----------


## NZ32

Depends on the region, licence and if its renewal or a new licence. I got my B-cat renewal back in about 3 months. My Mrs new B-cat took 5 months to come back. 

Taking to the vetter that came around, Hawkes Bay is not too far behind but most of the delays are at the Kapati Main office end. They also lost a lot of vetters after they when to PDF's on laptops rather than paper, a lot of the older guys just stopped doing it as it was too much hassle.

----------


## T.FOYE

Looking forward to when my privilege finally gets processed. March last year and waiting still... 

I just dont understand why this is all taking so long. Councils have 20 days to process a building consent and those are far more complex than this. Heck, outsource it to them!

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

I got my renewal sorted before Christmas.

I applied mid May.

Got it mid December.

I'm also endorsed. New licences look a tad different.

----------


## muzza

> I just dont understand why this is all taking so long


Because the govt agency tasked with doing this does not have the capacity ,or even the desire , to do this in a timely manner. Hopefully you will get disillusioned and go away , which reduces the waiting list.....

----------


## Danger Mouse

> Because the govt agency tasked with doing this does not have the capacity ,or even the desire , to do this in a timely manner. Hopefully you will get disillusioned and go away , which reduces the waiting list.....


This. Make it as hard and as frustrating as possible so you give up and do something else. Police aren't accountable in regards to administration of the arms act, so do whatever they want

----------


## 10-Ring

> Looking forward to when my privilege finally gets processed. March last year and waiting still... 
> 
> I just dont understand why this is all taking so long. Councils have 20 days to process a building consent and those are far more complex than this. Heck, outsource it to them!


Auckland district was in lockdown for about 4 months. No vetting was possible in that time. That didn't and doesn't help the backlog.

----------


## hakka_ranger

> Auckland district was in lockdown for about 4 months. No vetting was possible in that time. That didn't and doesn't help the backlog.


well new application since July 2020, no interview yet. this is auckland  :Sad:

----------


## 10-Ring

> well new application since July 2020, no interview yet. this is auckland


You need to get on to that and find out why.

----------


## hakka_ranger

> You need to get on to that and find out why.


Yap I did call them and asked politely. The officers are nice people. Just standard answer, waiting for the vetting officer and many backlog etc, I already called like 4-5 times in these 1.5 years. Unfortunately, no progress as usual.

----------


## gmm

Yep you have to understand that Prior to the Mosque shooting the Police were actively looking to make the licencing system an online platform and a number of the vetting officers were told they would no longer be required.  This was the plan, however port the shooting we have now seen increased legislation being drafted (poorly)which increases the scope of factors which need to be addressed when a firearms licence application is made.  We have also seen the creation of additional licence categories and a reduction in the time a firearms licence is valid.
Governments draft legislation without any regard to the flow on consequences of any agency involved, in this case the Police.  The Police budget was not increased to cover the additional work load, hence the issues everyone is now facing.  This Government have no regard for firearms licence holders and could not care less about the issues licence holders are facing.
You also have to remember that internal Police Policy and focus is set by PNHQ and with a commissioner who is very political his focus will not be on rectifying this as they do not have the funding, nor is it a priority.

For those questioning about the renewal of a firearms licence, Section 25 (1) outlines the process of renewals)
 A firearms licence comes into force on the date specified in the licence and,
unless revoked or surrendered earlier,—
(a) expires 5 years from that date in the case of—
(i) a licence issued to a person who has never previously held a firearms licence; or
(ii) a licence issued to a person whose previous licence was revoked
or surrendered; or
(iii) a licence issued to a person who allowed their previous licence to
expire without applying for a new licence before the expiry date:
(b) expires 10 years from that date in any other case

The problem here is that we all have 10 year licences, which the act does not cover, so while you are covered during your renewal of a 5 year licence, it does not mention the renewal of a 10 year licence as your licence expires after 10 years and there appears to be no grace period.
I would urge all licence holders to download the new arms legislation and have a good look at everything this new act encompasses.
Check out section 24A fit and proper person, pay attention to section (C) which outlines some of the other legislation which is now included in the fit and proper person assessment, these were added and include the following

A Fit and proper person to possess firearm or airgun
(1) For the purposes of this Act, a member of the Police may find a person is not a
fit and proper person to be in possession of a firearm or an airgun if the member of the Police is satisfied that 1 or more of the following circumstances
exist:
(a) the person is charged with or has been convicted of an offence in New
Zealand or overseas that is punishable by a term of imprisonment
(including, but not limited to, an offence involving violence, drugs, or
alcohol):
(b) the person is charged with or has been convicted of an offence under this
Act:
(c) the person is charged with or has been convicted of an offence against—
(i) section 231A of the Crimes Act 1961; or
(ii) the Game Animal Council Act 2013; or
(iii) the Wildlife Act 1953; or
(iv) the Wild Animal Control Act 1977:
2020 No 23 Arms Legislation Act 2020 Part 1 s 42
45
(d) the person has, or has had at any time, a temporary protection order
made against them under—
(i) section 79 of the Family Violence Act 2018; or
(ii) section 14 of the Domestic Violence Act 1995:

Its important to read the above acts and look at the interpretations at the start of each act as these define the legal scope covered by the act, you many be surprised how open these interpretations  are and how wide ranging section 24A is.
Note the key phase used throughout this legislation which is charged or convicted, you are guilty until proven innocent in this case, once charged you are no longer deemed to be a fit and proper person.   I understand why this is drafted like this but its has a very open scope,  Unfortunately most offences are punishable by imprisonment, it not your sentencing, you may not have gone to prison but if the offence is punishable by imprisonment it can be used against you.

The key thing to remember is that make sure everything related to your security and use of firearms is in order so that if you find your self in the unfortunate position of having your fit and proper person status questioned you can mitigate things by displaying that you are a responsible firearms licence holder.  Believe me this fit and proper person clause gives the Police a lot of scope to challenge your status if they so desire.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Yap I did call them and asked politely. The officers are nice people. Just standard answer, waiting for the vetting officer and many backlog etc, I already called like 4-5 times in these 1.5 years. Unfortunately, no progress as usual.


Squeaky wheel time, keep phoning and or email about your licence, email is good as then theres a written record of communication.

----------


## muzza

contact your MP - its their job to represent their constituents - ie you - and it doesnt matter if you voted for them or not .

----------


## tetawa

Local vetting officer passed away last week, he was a great guy, had something called logic.

----------


## zimmer

There was a thread somewhere re safe capacity but cannot find it and add to it. 
Just received this in a newsletter from Andrew Edgecombe Antique Arms, also member of the firearms committee -

_I had a concerned party contact me regarding storage capacity of his safes as this was queried during his licence renewal process. 

In my view capacity is something that will have numerous variables, what firearms are stored in said safe for example as some such as .22 boys rifles will take up little space and others such as scoped sporting rifles or fully wooded .303s will take more room to store, also rifles can be  top and tailed to maximise storage capacity. Thus overall capacity is quite hard to establish ( within reason). Currently there is no limit on storage or for that matter the number of firearms a person may own is the arms act. I expressed my concern at this question being asked and received the following reply.



Taking down the capacity of a safe is something that will become standard as we get into the registry and shouldnt be something that anyone should be concerned about.  For the example below, Im not sure why our team member asked the question and would note that we have nowhere to record the information gained in any easily recoverable way from our current system.
ENDS

So it looks like we may need to declare storage capacity in future which may be able to be cross referenced against the firearms we have registered to us ( as police seem hell bent on registration despite the obvious deficiencies and potential for failure.) _

----------


## T.FOYE

Hang in there lads. I just had my interview and it was quite well done tbh. Wifey said the same. Very thorough and on point. Hopefully the wait times can come down under the TLS instead of lockdown levels thing.

----------


## Rushy

I presented at the firearms office two weeks back to get a permit to procure and was informed that Police records showed that since my last renewal I no longer have the endorsement that allows me to have the firearm.  I guess that the letter that looks like a B on my current FAL is just an apparition and isn’t really there.  Sorted though and permit obtained and firearm properly transferred between owners but this incident has only served to reinforce my belief about the inability of Police to maintain accurate records.

----------


## C.T.

Anyone know what the current timeframe is on a license renewal in the Christchurch/Canterbury area is?

----------


## Tall kiwi

> Hang in there lads. I just had my interview and it was quite well done tbh. Wifey said the same. Very thorough and on point. Hopefully the wait times can come down under the TLS instead of lockdown levels thing.


Heya. Was this for a new license? When did you apply and how long did it take? I have just applied for mine so curious to know your experience with it.

What sort of questions did they ask you in the interview? Cheers

----------


## hakka_ranger

> Heya. Was this for a new license? When did you apply and how long did it take? I have just applied for mine so curious to know your experience with it.
> 
> What sort of questions did they ask you in the interview? Cheers


New application in Auckland since July 2020 until now still no reply. 

Call them many times and always same answers aka waiting to have vetting officer assigned. 

Many (not all) other non essential public services, which requires face to face meeting during the application process, are basically barely functioning at the moment.

----------


## T.FOYE

> Heya. Was this for a new license? When did you apply and how long did it take? I have just applied for mine so curious to know your experience with it.
> 
> What sort of questions did they ask you in the interview? Cheers


Mine was a re-app and ive just been told im fine but apparently im not much of a photographer (for my license pic). Tbh its not the camera's fault. One cant polish a turd!

----------


## T.FOYE

The questions in the interview are all common sense type ones as you'd imagine. So far its been just on 11 months to get sorted. But seeings how they extended things to cover the expired licences its just a formality now.

----------


## yeah_na_missed

Applied in July 2020? Maaate, I thought I had it bad! Mine went in to Wellington on November 16th 2020, so I'm 14 months tomorrow... might get a wee cake to celebrate. My license expired while I was away, and attempts to renew while here on hol failed, so it was recorded as surrendered - hence having to start from scratch.

Fiiiinally had my interview about 6 weeks ago, and now have been asked to get a police record certificate thing from British Police, as that's where I spent the last 13 years, which is probably fair. British Police says it's 14 days to process (but undergoing delays of +7-10 days), then they have to post the original copy, so I'm calling that another month, then however long it takes to finalise the process here once they receive the police check, and get the magic bit of plastic in the post. Gunworks will be getting the green light on a Howa Mini-action .223 the very farking second it arrives! 
 @Tall kiwi, two schools of thought, one is to be the squeaky wheel, the other is to just remain patient and philosophical, and find something else to do in the mean time... Get your gun cabinet in (basically get it from anywhere BUT H&F or GunCity! - I got a Stealth one from Outdoor Supplies - better quality for your money, and independent!), I bought a fishing rod and threw endless amounts of gear and bait into the sea, and also tagged along on hunting trips with other people any time I could (which was just twice...). I went for the latter approach, as was worried kicking up a stink might do the opposite of speeding things up. I was just in regular contact, asking for estimated timeframes, when my referees were due to be interviewed, how long after that would my interview be, made myself available at short notice in case of any cancelled slots, emailed again saying "last time you said it was this long, any change"... So actually, reading that back, maybe an extremely polite squeaky wheel? My view is they're under the hammer, and the last thing they need is yet another angry bugger giving them grief... and I wasn't angry about it anyway. 

One key issue, was that my application went in on the paper application form, then they transferred to digital a few days later, and mine fell through the gaps, so was sitting there from November till June. When they worked that out, I had to do the online application. Actually @hakka_ranger, that might be worth checking, as the timing is about right - you would have done the paper application? Have you had to do the digital one? 

The guy interviewing me was awesome, and said they're all painfully aware of the delays, but availability is an issue, the process is 'very rigourous', and COVID restrictions haven't helped. Not sure I can subscribe to the theory that they have made the process harder/longer so people don't apply or give up - I don't think anyone deserves that much credit... . It's been a pretty screwed up couple of years for many reasons. 

Anyway, that's my blah, blah, blah. 

Heard a story of someone who had waited two years... Then a well-aimed email had it in his mailbox VERY quickly thereafter. 

Fun times, eh.

----------


## Tall kiwi

> Applied in July 2020? Maaate, I thought I had it bad! Mine went in to Wellington on November 16th 2020, so I'm 14 months tomorrow... might get a wee cake to celebrate. My license expired while I was away, and attempts to renew while here on hol failed, so it was recorded as surrendered - hence having to start from scratch.
> 
> Fiiiinally had my interview about 6 weeks ago, and now have been asked to get a police record certificate thing from British Police, as that's where I spent the last 13 years, which is probably fair. British Police says it's 14 days to process (but undergoing delays of +7-10 days), then they have to post the original copy, so I'm calling that another month, then however long it takes to finalise the process here once they receive the police check, and get the magic bit of plastic in the post. Gunworks will be getting the green light on a Howa Mini-action .223 the very farking second it arrives! 
>  @Tall kiwi, two schools of thought, one is to be the squeaky wheel, the other is to just remain patient and philosophical, and find something else to do in the mean time... Get your gun cabinet in (basically get it from anywhere BUT H&F or GunCity! - I got a Stealth one from Outdoor Supplies - better quality for your money, and independent!), I bought a fishing rod and threw endless amounts of gear and bait into the sea, and also tagged along on hunting trips with other people any time I could (which was just twice...). I went for the latter approach, as was worried kicking up a stink might do the opposite of speeding things up. I was just in regular contact, asking for estimated timeframes, when my referees were due to be interviewed, how long after that would my interview be, made myself available at short notice in case of any cancelled slots, emailed again saying "last time you said it was this long, any change"... So actually, reading that back, maybe an extremely polite squeaky wheel? My view is they're under the hammer, and the last thing they need is yet another angry bugger giving them grief... and I wasn't angry about it anyway. 
> 
> One key issue, was that my application went in on the paper application form, then they transferred to digital a few days later, and mine fell through the gaps, so was sitting there from November till June. When they worked that out, I had to do the online application. Actually @hakka_ranger, that might be worth checking, as the timing is about right - you would have done the paper application? Have you had to do the digital one? 
> 
> The guy interviewing me was awesome, and said they're all painfully aware of the delays, but availability is an issue, the process is 'very rigourous', and COVID restrictions haven't helped. Not sure I can subscribe to the theory that they have made the process harder/longer so people don't apply or give up - I don't think anyone deserves that much credit... . It's been a pretty screwed up couple of years for many reasons. 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Im quietly hoping things are a little bit faster now that everything is digital, but who knows... I could be dreaming. I might have to get an air gun in the mean time to play around with and hunt bunnies at the in-laws property while I wait for my license.

----------


## Northlandnewbie

I’ve just gone through the process for new licence in Northland took 5 weeks just waiting on licence in mail.

Friday- Clean application no convictions and uploaded everything digitally.
Monday - Received registration for MSC. Signed up to the last spot available 5 minutes later.
Saturday - MSC course
4 weeks later - Interviews and job done.

Vetter was good for a yarn and quite common sense even gave a bunch of tips. Questions were pretty limited as referee and wife answered most of it. He said renewals were backlogged and took priority but  now they’re caught up (or closer to) things should move a bit quicker. He said delays also happen depending on workload and location of interviews etc as in his example he’s covering 3 positions across Northland due to staffing issues. He also said if it’s a clean application where everything is present and correct it makes a big difference.

----------


## Tall kiwi

> I’ve just gone through the process for new licence in Northland took 5 weeks just waiting on licence in mail.
> 
> Friday- Clean application no convictions and uploaded everything digitally.
> Monday - Received registration for MSC. Signed up to the last spot available 5 minutes later.
> Saturday - MSC course
> 4 weeks later - Interviews and job done.
> 
> Vetter was good for a yarn and quite common sense even gave a bunch of tips. Questions were pretty limited as referee and wife answered most of it. He said renewals were backlogged and took priority but  now they’re caught up (or closer to) things should move a bit quicker. He said delays also happen depending on workload and location of interviews etc as in his example he’s covering 3 positions across Northland due to staffing issues. He also said if it’s a clean application where everything is present and correct it makes a big difference.


Oh wow! 5 weeks is an incredible turn around. My safety course is booked for next weekend so finger crossed the interviews come along soon after.

----------


## cambo

From SSANZ today.....

MORE DELAYS to Licences 
 For your information, Police’s website has been updated with the following information regarding applying for licence renewals in 2022:

With more uncertainty and likely impacts due to COVID-19 Omicron in the community, all holders with licences due to expire at any time in 2022 are advised to apply for a licence renewal now.

Applying for a new licence now will allow Police to plan ahead and effectively resource processing timeframes to help counter any Omicron impacts, including physical movement restrictions, sickness, or isolation requirements effecting both Police staff and licence holders.

Police continues to have longer processing times for firearms licence applications. Renewal applications are currently being prioritised, then first time applications when the licence is for work purposes, followed by first time applications.

Licence holders are reminded if you intend on participating in your sport, hunting or food gathering activities that involve firearms you need to ensure your licence is current.

If at any point during the application renewal process your existing licence expires before you have received your new licence, you will not be able to lawfully possess or use your firearms and ammunition (unless you are under the immediate supervision of a valid firearms licence holder).

During this time, you should give your firearms and ammunition to a current firearms licence holder to store appropriately on your behalf, until your firearms licence renewal application is approved.

Applying for your renewal now will improve the likelihood that your licence will be processed on time.

The link to Police’s website is here: https://www.police.govt.nz/advice-se...ws-and-updates

Please share this information with your networks.

----------


## JessicaChen

My license expires next year, should probably renew now.

----------


## hakka_ranger

> Applied in July 2020? Maaate, I thought I had it bad! Mine went in to Wellington on November 16th 2020, so I'm 14 months tomorrow... might get a wee cake to celebrate. My license expired while I was away, and attempts to renew while here on hol failed, so it was recorded as surrendered - hence having to start from scratch.
> 
> Fiiiinally had my interview about 6 weeks ago, and now have been asked to get a police record certificate thing from British Police, as that's where I spent the last 13 years, which is probably fair. British Police says it's 14 days to process (but undergoing delays of +7-10 days), then they have to post the original copy, so I'm calling that another month, then however long it takes to finalise the process here once they receive the police check, and get the magic bit of plastic in the post. Gunworks will be getting the green light on a Howa Mini-action .223 the very farking second it arrives! 
>  @Tall kiwi, two schools of thought, one is to be the squeaky wheel, the other is to just remain patient and philosophical, and find something else to do in the mean time... Get your gun cabinet in (basically get it from anywhere BUT H&F or GunCity! - I got a Stealth one from Outdoor Supplies - better quality for your money, and independent!), I bought a fishing rod and threw endless amounts of gear and bait into the sea, and also tagged along on hunting trips with other people any time I could (which was just twice...). I went for the latter approach, as was worried kicking up a stink might do the opposite of speeding things up. I was just in regular contact, asking for estimated timeframes, when my referees were due to be interviewed, how long after that would my interview be, made myself available at short notice in case of any cancelled slots, emailed again saying "last time you said it was this long, any change"... So actually, reading that back, maybe an extremely polite squeaky wheel? My view is they're under the hammer, and the last thing they need is yet another angry bugger giving them grief... and I wasn't angry about it anyway. 
> 
> One key issue, was that my application went in on the paper application form, then they transferred to digital a few days later, and mine fell through the gaps, so was sitting there from November till June. When they worked that out, I had to do the online application. Actually @hakka_ranger, that might be worth checking, as the timing is about right - you would have done the paper application? Have you had to do the digital one? 
> 
> The guy interviewing me was awesome, and said they're all painfully aware of the delays, but availability is an issue, the process is 'very rigourous', and COVID restrictions haven't helped. Not sure I can subscribe to the theory that they have made the process harder/longer so people don't apply or give up - I don't think anyone deserves that much credit... . It's been a pretty screwed up couple of years for many reasons. 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Advice  @yeah_na_missed 

Yes I submitted by paper based application and later re-submitted the digital form thru email. I am just pending at the "assign vetting officer to my non related referee" stage since Dec 202. I just wrote/called them not long ago. Probably I will write another email/call again in the next coming month. 

It is coming to 20 months wait time soon. Never had such a long wait time in any application before and it seems like there are no leadership to maintain the quality this public services. 

On the other hand, it gave me more time to prepare the saving for the equipment when the license is available.

----------


## Rushy

Deterrence through deliberate delay.  If I can get a new drivers licence through the post in less than a week then the unreasonable delays being experienced with FAL renewal and issue may only be explained by the words preceding this sentence.

----------


## yeah_na_missed

Fair one @Rushy... can't really argue with that. 
 @hakka_ranger... my delay led to me spending all my hard earned cash of equipment, smashing the savings for the main event! Not helped by some of the great deals on (non-essential) stuff on here!

----------

